# 5600X im Silent Betrieb ?



## Antitribu (11. September 2021)

Guten Abend,

Auf der Suche nach einem CPU welcher in Spiele ebenso eine gute Figur macht wie auch bei Anwendungen und dass evtl. über mehrere Jahre, und das zu einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis, komme ich bei all meinen Nachforschungen immer wieder auf den 5600X von AMD. Leider allerdings auch immer wieder auf Ansagen nachdem das gute Stück ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf ist. Das Problem ist das mein aktuelles System - zumindest im Idle - fast unhörbar ist und ich tunlichst möchte dass das auch so bleibt....

Geplant ist als Gehäuse das be quiet! Silent Base 600 : https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...er-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1015322.html#reviews

Mir gefällt daran dass es sich in drei Etagen gliedern lässt. In jedem lässt sich an der Front ein 140 mm Lüfter für die Zuluft befestigen. 

Unten sind die Festplatten sowie Netzteil welches keine Belüftung braucht. 

In der Mitte ca. die Grafikkarte sowie der Speicher kühler welche evtl. etwas kühlere Luft vertragen könnten. Oder würde ein Lüfter hier nur unnötig Lärm machen ?

In der obersten Etage befindet sich der cpu welchen ich von vorne mit einem 140 mm Lüfter ( be quiet Silent wing 3 ) Luft zuführen, mit einen Scythe SCFM-2000 FUMA 2 die CPU selbst kühlen und mit einer 120 mm Variante des Silent wing 3 die Abluft wieder raus führen würde.

Kann man das Teil zumindest im Idle leise kühlen ? Vor allem Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand wären mir viel wert da ich im Internet nur Berichte über Vergleiche mit Boxed Lüfter finde oder Berichte bei denen nicht klar ist, wie Laut das ganze ist bzw. wie gekühlt wurde.

Sind Intel CPUs nicht so Heiß ? Wären sie besser zu kühlen ? Bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar der mir helfen könnte mein potenzielles neues System hardwaretechnisch leiser zu machen. Softwaretechnisch wird es hauptsächlich auf die Lüfter kurve raus laufen.

Als Mainboard pendele ich noch zwischen dem MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 und dem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite AMD X570 

Ich würde auf meinen neuen Mainboard zwei von denen verbauen : https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...3-0-x4-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ-V8V1T0BW-_1401241.html. 

Geht das mit diesen Mainboards ? Entschuldigt bitte die Noobfrage aber diese M.2 Slots sind für mich komplett neu und ich konnte bisher noch nicht raus finden ob ein 22110 M.2 Slot abwärtskompatibel ist (oder was diese Zahl auch immer aussagt..)

Ich würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen und Meinung freuen

mfG


----------



## Noel1987 (11. September 2021)

Mit einem guten kühler bleibt selbst ein 5800x sehr leise ( Lüfterkurve einstellen vorausgesetzt) 
Ein pcie Slot ist immer abwärtskompatibel dazu gehören auch die m.2 
Gruß

Intel wird genauso warm kann nur die Abwärme innerhalb der CPU etwas besser abführen sprich du brauchst dafür einen stärkeren kühler dafür ist der Verbrauch aber auch Höher 

Mein 10850k würde bei 5 GHz 60 Grad und mein aktueller 5800x liegt bei 70 Grad mit Wasserkühlung 
Dafür ist aber meine wassertemperatur mit dem 5800x geringer als beim Intel

Beide Temperaturen sind aber weit von bedenklich entfernt


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einem CPU welcher in Spiele ebenso eine gute Figur macht wie auch bei Anwendungen und dass evtl. über mehrere Jahre, und das zu einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis, komme ich bei all meinen Nachforschungen immer wieder auf den 5600X von AMD. Leider allerdings auch immer wieder auf Ansagen nachdem das gute Stück ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf ist. Das Problem ist das mein aktuelles System - zumindest im Idle - fast unhörbar ist und ich tunlichst möchte dass das auch so bleibt....


Guten Morgen,

wer erzählt denn sowas? Ein Ryzen 7 5800X kann man als Hitzkopf bezeichnen, da der Achtkerner alle seine Kerne in seinem CCX vereint und somit ein Hotspot entsteht (die Fläche zur Abgabe der Wärme ist winzig). Ein Ryzen 5 5600X hat zwar auch alle Kerne in einem CCX, aber nur sechs statt acht davon und zudem eine viel geringere TDP. Ich nutze die CPU und kann direkt Entwarnung geben, dazu siehe hier, das ist gerade Vollast mit CineBench R20 (Bild anklicken zum vergrößern):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben links ist der Ryzen Master und rechts HWiNFOx64 mit allen relevanten Daten. Das ist mein 5600X, den ich sogar noch etwas übertaktet habe (normal wären 76 Watt PPT). Meine Gehäuselüfter laufen flüsterleise bei fünf Volt, und die beiden Lüfter der Kraken X62 Wasserkühlung ebenfalls. Das Gehäuse ist zudem schallgedämmt, wirklich, ich höre nichts, da ist mein eigener Atem noch lauter. Ich muss jetzt natürlich dazu sagen, dass du solche guten Werte mit einem Boxed-Kühler nicht erwarten darfst. Aber generell ist ein 5600X deutlich leichter zu kühlen, als ein 5800X. Eine anständige und gar nicht so teure AiO wäre beispielsweise *diese hier.* Die passt inzwischen in so gut wie jedes Gehäuse und Torsten, unser Wasserkühlungs-Spezi, ist hellauf begeistert von dieser AiO gewesen, da sie gleichermaßen gut kühlen wie leise sein kann.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Kann man das Teil zumindest im Idle leise kühlen ? Vor allem Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand wären mir viel wert da ich im Internet nur Berichte über Vergleiche mit Boxed Lüfter finde oder Berichte bei denen nicht klar ist, wie Laut das ganze ist bzw. wie gekühlt wurde.


Du kannst das Teil sogar unter Last leise kühlen, siehe oben. Der Kühler muss nur entsprechend potent sein.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Sind Intel CPUs nicht so Heiß ? Wären sie besser zu kühlen ? Bin um jeden Hinweis dankbar der mir helfen könnte mein potenzielles neues System hardwaretechnisch leiser zu machen. Softwaretechnisch wird es hauptsächlich auf die Lüfter kurve raus laufen.


Das lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten. Ein Core i9-11900K weist gerne eine Leistungsaufnahme von über 200 Watt auf, das kannst du dann nicht mehr leise kühlen. Hingegen wäre so ein Kanditat ein Core i5-10400F oder 11400F, die haben die gleiche TDP wie ein Ryzen 5600X (aber eine jeweils andere Leistungsaufnahme unter Last), lassen sich aber durchaus leise kühlen, wenn der Kühler mächtig genug ist.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Als Mainboard pendele ich noch zwischen dem MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 und dem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite AMD X570


Ich würde dir eher das MSI empfehlen, das ist aber nur meine persönliche Empfehlung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. September 2021)

Bzgl Board und SSD: ein B550 Board würde (in deinem Fall) auch reichen und wäre günstiger. Die meisten dürften ebenfalls zwei Slots für die M2 SSDs haben. Und die Zahlen stehen für die Maße...2280 ist eig Standard. Kannst ja zu Hause mal ein Lineal dranhalten


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Leider allerdings auch immer wieder auf Ansagen nachdem das gute Stück ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf ist. Das Problem ist das mein aktuelles System - zumindest im Idle - fast unhörbar ist und ich tunlichst möchte dass das auch so bleibt....


Wieso, weshalb, warum, kannst du hier nachlesen. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Als Mainboard pendele ich noch zwischen dem MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI AMD X570 und dem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite AMD X570


Gibt es einen Grund, warum du diese beiden Boards in der Vorauswahl hast? Du hast bisher nichts genannt, wo du mit einem X570-Board besser bedient wärst. Ich würde ein solides B550 nehmen, z.B. B550 Aorus Pro V2 oder B550 Aorus Pro AX, wenn es mit WiFi sein soll. Die sind im Allgemeinen besser ausgestattet und zumindest die Variante ohne WiFi kostet auch ne ganze Ecke weniger.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Geht das mit diesen Mainboards ? Entschuldigt bitte die Noobfrage aber diese M.2 Slots sind für mich komplett neu und ich konnte bisher noch nicht raus finden ob ein 22110 M.2 Slot abwärtskompatibel ist (oder was diese Zahl auch immer aussagt..)


22110 ist der Formfaktor, 22 mm breit, 110 mm lang. Üblich ist bei M.2-SSDs aber eher der Formfaktor 2280. Und ja, in der Regel sind Verschraubungen für die kleineren Varianten vorhanden.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich würde auf meinen neuen Mainboard zwei von denen verbauen : https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...3-0-x4-3D-NAND-TLC--MZ-V8V1T0BW-_1401241.html.


Achtung, die hat keinen DRAM-Cache, nur SLC-Cache. Nicht, dass du das übersiehst .
Da das eine PCIe3.0x4-SSD ist, wäre B550 auch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Antitribu (11. September 2021)

Erstmals : Vielen Dank für all die Antworten.

Wegen der Hitzeentwicklung ging es mir um eine Bestätigung von jemanden der weiß was er macht, das man das gute Stück vernünftig kühlen kann, also ziemlich genau der Post von Dave, Danke dir, aber Nachrichten wie diese haben mich ein wenig verunsichert :









						AMD: Eure Ryzen Zen 3-CPU wird 90 Grad heiß? Ist so gewollt, meint AMD
					

Solltet ihr feststellen, dass eure neue Zen-3-CPU von AMD bis 90 oder 95 Grad heiß wird, dann braucht ihr euch keine Gedanken zu machen.




					www.pcgames.de
				




An Wasserkühlung habe ich mich bisher noch nicht ran getraut. Das letzte Mal als ich mich wirklich  mit Computer basteln beschäftigt habe war vor ca. 10 Jahren und da waren die Teile noch recht Kostspielig und ich hab wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von den Dingern. Wenn ich mir den Preis davon allerdings ansehe glaub ich das es Zeit ist mich damit etwas mehr zu beschäftigen...

X570 oder B550 ? Ich weiß, normalerweise würde die B550 Variante für meine Bedürfnisse reichen. Ich fürchte lediglich das hier weniger wertigere Teile verbaut werden als bei den X570 Boards, da letztere auch fürs übertakten und ähnliches ausgelegt wurden so wie ich es im Internet nachgelesen hab. Ich plane hier ein System welches für die nächsten 5 - 10 Jahre halten soll, da sind 50 - 70 € mehr nicht DAS große Problem. Ansonsten würde ich durchaus so was holen :









						MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4
					

Desktop Mainboards von MSI | MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail :: Lagernd :: über 18.240 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Ich meine : kein Chipsatzlüfter -> eine Lärmquelle weniger...

Die Frage nach den M.2 Slot hat mir TheGermanEngineer ganz gut erklärt, nur bei der Sache mit dem DRAM- cache bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. DRAM ist einfach etwas schneller als SLC- Cache, habe ich das richtig verstanden ? Oder fehlt da noch mehr ?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wegen der Hitzeentwicklung ging es mir um eine Bestätigung von jemanden der weiß was er macht, das man das gute Stück vernünftig kühlen kann, also ziemlich genau der Post von Dave, Danke dir, aber Nachrichten wie diese haben mich ein wenig verunsichert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hast du die Aussage von AMD mit dem zugegeben schlecht formulierten Satz des Redakteurs offenbar missverstanden. Schau dir meinen Screenshot oben bitte noch mal an. Oben links im Ryzen Master siehst du die Maximal-Temperatur des 5600X. Die liegt bei 95 °C, so weit, so gut. Mit "Die CPU Ryzen 5 5600X kann sogar bis zu 95 Grad heiß werden" hat der Kollege bei der PCGames also nicht gemeint, dass ein 5600X grundsätzlich 95 °C unter Last erreicht, sondern im Gegensatz zu den drei anderen Ryzen-5000X-Modellen, die maximal 90 °C heiß werden dürfen, ein 5600X sogar die 95 °C erreichen kann, bevor die CPU beginnt den Takt aufgrund des Temperaturlimit zu reduzieren. Komplexer Satz mit einfacher Bedeutung 

Natürlich kann ein 5600X mit einem Boxed-Kühler tatsächlich bis zu 95 °C unter Volllast erreichen, das mag ich nicht ausschließen. Womit wir zum nächsten Thema kommen:


Antitribu schrieb:


> An Wasserkühlung habe ich mich bisher noch nicht ran getraut. Das letzte Mal als ich mich wirklich  mit Computer basteln beschäftigt habe war vor ca. 10 Jahren und da waren die Teile noch recht Kostspielig und ich hab wirklich absolut keine Ahnung von den Dingern. Wenn ich mir den Preis davon allerdings ansehe glaub ich das es Zeit ist mich damit etwas mehr zu beschäftigen...


Du musst zwischen einer echten Custom-WaKü und einer AiO-WaKü unterscheiden. Letztere sind heutzutage genauso einfach anzuschließen wie ein stinknormaler Tower-Luft-Kühler. Das Handbuch ist dabei und man schaut einfach beim richtigen Sockel, in dem Fall AM4, wo welche Schraube und welche Backplate hingehört. Aber ich verstehe das, wenn dir das Thema Wasserkühlung zu Voodoo Magic ist, dann gibt es in Sachen Luftkühler auch ausgezeichnetes, beispielsweise den Fuma 2:





						Scythe Fuma 2 (SCFM-2000) ab € 116,00 (2023) | PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Preisvergleich / Deutschland: Preisvergleich
					

Aktuell, fundiert und übersichtlich: PC Games Hardware berichtet über Grafikkarten, CPUs, PC-Spiele und Gamer-PCs. Im Extreme Forum bekommen Sie PC-Hilfe.




					preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Antitribu (11. September 2021)

Die Temperatur stört mich nicht wirklich per se, nur die Frage wie kühlt man so was bei einem vernünftigen Geräuschpegel ? DAS war mein Gedanke. Und ja, auch wenn mein Wissensschatz im Bereich Hardware eher überschaubar ist weiß ich : boxed Lüfter sind Schrott^^ Wo wir beim Thema wären, den Scythe hätte ich auch im Auge gehabt aber wäre die von dir genannte AIO-WaKü besser ( leiser ) ?

Ich bin in diesen Abend gerade dabei zu Bestellen und versuche die Unterschiede zwischen B550 und X570 herauszufinden. Solange man nicht großartig übertaktet sind beide fast eben auf, habe ich das richtig verstanden ?


----------



## Mahoy (11. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Die Temperatur stört mich nicht wirklich per se, nur die Frage wie kühlt man so was bei einem vernünftigen Geräuschpegel ? DAS war mein Gedanke. Und ja, auch wenn mein Wissensschatz im Bereich Hardware eher überschaubar ist weiß ich : boxed Lüfter sind Schrott^^ Wo wir beim Thema wären, den Scythe hätte ich auch im Auge gehabt aber wäre die von dir genannte AIO-WaKü besser ( leiser ) ?


Selbst mit einem mittelprächtigen 120mm-Towerkühler ist es gänzlich unproblematisch, den 5600X auch unter Last so kühl zu halten, dass er nicht drosselt - und das bei Drehzahlen, die keinen Lärm verursachen.

Selbstverständlich geht dadurch die Temperatur höher als mit einem potenteren Kühler, wenn es jedoch primär um Lautstärke geht, kann es ja egal sein, ob die CPU unter Last in höhere, jedoch immer noch gänzlich unkritische Temperaturbereiche kommt.

Mehr Kühlung schadet selbstverständlich nie, und ob man einen guten Luftkühler oder eine brauchbare AiO-Wasserkühlung, ist eher eine kosmetische Frage. 



Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich bin in diesen Abend gerade dabei zu Bestellen und versuche die Unterschiede zwischen B550 und X570 herauszufinden. Solange man nicht großartig übertaktet sind beide fast eben auf, habe ich das richtig verstanden ?


Der Hauptunterschied besteht in Features, die man entweder benötigt oder nicht. Bei Übertaktung besteht kein grundsätzlicher Unterschied zwischen B550 und X570. Der Übertaktungsspielraum hängt hauptsächlich mit den Spannungswandlern und deren Kühlung zusammen, und da kann auch ein gutes B550-Board einem schlechter ausgestatteten X570 überlegen sein.

Grundsätzlich ist gibt es jedoch bei Zen3 wenig Übertaktungsspielraum auf der CPU-Seite und was man aus einem 5600X herausholen kann, schafft jedes B550-Brett.


----------



## Antitribu (11. September 2021)

Je länger ich über die Unterschiede zwischen B550 und X570 lese desto mehr komme ich auf B550. Viel Features von 570 brauche ich nicht und der nicht vorhandene Chipsatz kühler vom 550 gefällt mir sehr gut. Denn ich will nicht übertakten, eher undervolting falls nicht zu viel Leistung flöten geht.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (12. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Denn ich will nicht übertakten, eher undervolting falls nicht zu viel Leistung flöten geht.


Wie Du an meiner Signatur erkennen kannst bin ich so einer von denen, die ihren 5800x mit einem normalen Luftkühler kühlen, welcher keine 100 Euro kostet. Und das funktioniert tadellos. Wir sind nicht mehr in den Zeiten eines i5-6600k, über den man volle Kontrolle hat. Die neuen Prozessoren sind „intelligenter“ geworden.:

Die neuen Generationen von Prozessoren versuchen so lange das Maximum an Takt zu liefern, bis sie an eine Ihrer Grenzen stoßen. Das sind derer Leistungsaufnahme (Watt), Spannung (Volt) und Temperatur. Wenn die Ryzen nicht an die ersten beiden Grenzen kommen, dann boostet er eben so lange, bis er an die Temperaturgrenze stößt. Das ist sogar ausdrücklich so von AMD gewollt, um die besten Bedingungen zu schaffen für einen optimalen Betrieb.

Hast Du ein - wie auch immer geartetes - Kopfproblem mit den Temperaturen, dann kannst Du einfach im Bios eine niedrigere Temperaturgrenze einstellen. Dann wird der Ryzen eben statt bis zu 95 oder 90 eben nur 85 oder 80 grad warm; je nachdem, was Du als hartes Temperaturlimit eingibst. Dann boostet eben der Ryzen nicht mehr so hoch wie vorher, weil er früher an seine Grenze stößt. Das Gleiche kannst Du natürlich auch mit Watt und Volt machen, mit den gleichen Konsequenzen.

Statt mit harten Grenzen zu Arbeiten kannst Du natürlich auch generell die Spannung durch Undervolting heruntersetzen.  Weniger Spannungsaufnahme bedeutet natürlich auch, etwas geringere Temperaturen und je nach Höhe des Undervolting auch  Verlust  von Leistung. Da musst Du für Dich selbst den Sweetspot herausfinden.

Anstatt mit dem Holzhammer zu arbeiten, kannst Du auch das Florett nehmen und wesentlich eleganter mit dem Curve-Optimizer arbeiten. Dort beschneidest Du nicht generell die Spannungs-oder Leistungsaufnahme des Ryzens, sondern beeinflusst deren Parameter im Boostverhalten. Entweder legst Du generell einen Offset fest für alle Kerne, oder aber Du lootest für jeden einzelnen Kern aus, wieviel Spannung er benötigt für den maximalen Boost und stellst jeden Kern individuell ein. Die Arbeit ist allerdings sprichwörtlich Pain-in-the-ass, und würde ich eher als Finetuning für Enthusiasten bezeichnen.  Ich hatte das bei meinem Ryzen 5800 ausprobiert und konnte nach Stunden des Austestens ca. 150 MHz mehr Boosttakt bei 4 Grad geringeren Temperaturen in der Spitze unter Vollast herausholen. Hat sich derAufwand für mich gelohnt? Nein. Aber für denjenigen, der das letzte Quäntchen an Optimierung aus seinem Ryzen  herausholen möchte, lohnt sich das vielleicht.

Ich betreibe alle meine Ryzen Prozessoren einfach so, wie sie ausgeliefert wurden.  Wenn man vielleicht ein ITX-Gehäuse und Probleme mit der Temperatur hat, dann ist Undervolting sicher ein probates Mittel, um dieses Thema anzugehen.  Ferner konnte ich attestieren, dass das Verhalten eines Ryzens auch von Board zu Board variieren kann. Das eine Board haut standardmäßig mehr Spannung drauf, als ein anderes, die Spannungsaufnahme im Boostverhalten  kann variieren und damit auch die maximalen Temperaturen. Das kann man durch etwas Tuning im Bios des Boards meistens beheben. Ich hatte letztens zusammen mit einem Kollegen zwei B550 ITX-Boards getestet. Einmal ASRock, einmal Gigabyte. Der Ryzen taktete unter Vollast auf dem ASRock Board fast 200 MHz höher als auf dem Gigabyte Board, hatte aber auch 10 Grad höhere Temperaturen. Wohl bemerkt, wir haben das Bios beider Boards auf Standard-Werte zurückgesetzt, den gleichen Prozessor genommen, den gleichen Kühler, den gleichen RAM und das gleiche Netzteil.

Ansonsten hat @Incredible Alk einen tollen Artikel Namens „Vorsicht heiße Oberfläche“ über die Temperaturen der neuen Ryzen-Prozessoren verfasst, indem er auch darauf eingeht, was Dir denn da überhaupt genau angezeigt wird. Denn es ist mit Nichten so, dass wenn eine Kern auf Maximum boostet und der Rest Däumchen dreht, der ganze Chip 90 Grad warm wird… Aber lese Dir den Artikel mal in aller Ruhe durch:
Thema 'Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II'
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/alkis-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.577623/


----------



## Noel1987 (12. September 2021)

Beste antwort


----------



## Shinna (12. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das mein aktuelles System - zumindest im Idle - fast unhörbar ist und ich tunlichst möchte dass das auch so bleibt....
> 
> Geplant ist als Gehäuse das be quiet! Silent Base 600 : https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...er-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1015322.html#reviews


Ein PC ist nicht unbedingt leise nur weil man ein "Silent Gehäuse" benutzt. Unterm Strich kann ein auf Airflow ausgelegtes Gehäuse mit Mesh Front leiser und kühler sein. Dabei ist nicht nur das Gehäuse an sich ein Faktor, sondern auch was bzw. welche Gehäuselüfter man verwendet. Am Ende geht man aber immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Geräuschpegel und Temperaturen ein. Dessen solltest Du dir bewusst sein.

Ich empfehle dir mal dieses Video. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6jxiE2GQpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich persönlich würde dir zum Silent Base 802 raten. Das Gehäuse wird mit 2 unterschiedlichen Front- und Toppanel geliefert. Damit hast Du zBsp. die Möglichkeit für den normalen Betrieb das "geschlossene Frontpanel" zu nutzen. An heißen Sommertagen wechselt man dann vll. auf das Meshpanel. Gerade wenn Du vor hast den Rechner über eine lange Zeit zu benutzen würde ich nicht beim Gehäuse und Netzteil sparen.

Hier das Review zu dem 802




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XsiffsT5li8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Antitribu (13. September 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Am Ende geht man aber immer einen Kompromiss zwischen Geräuschpegel und Temperaturen ein. Dessen solltest Du dir bewusst sein.


Absolut ! Darum versuche ich mich zu informieren welche Komponenten ich mir hole. Nicht unbedingt den heißesten CPU wie z.B 5800 X sondern eben lieber den 5600 X. Hat genug Leistung und lässt sich besser kühlen oder statt Boxed Lüfter gibt es eben einen Fuma 2 usw.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Denn ich will nicht übertakten, eher undervolting falls nicht zu viel Leistung flöten geht.


Bitte nicht überbewerten, mir geht es in diesem Thread erst mal darum passende Komponenten zu finden um ein vernünftiges ( effizientes ) Fundament zu bauen. Zu eingriffen in Taktraten ect. komme ich evtl. wenn mir die Sache dann tatsächlich immer noch zu laut oder zu heiß ist, wovon ich mittlerweile nicht mehr ausgehe^^
Trotzdem danke für deinen Post grumpy-old-man , sehr informativ, das letzte mal das ich irgendwas im Bios gemacht habe war vor über 10 Jahren. Dank dir weiß ich, wenn es soweit ist wonach ich suchen muss.



Shinna schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde dir zum Silent Base 802 raten.


Vielleicht etwas offtopic aber, kann man eine Aio Wasserkühlung auch an eine Grafikkarte anschließen ? Habe da nämlich seit heute eine 1080 TI im Auge welch bereits eine Wakü vorinstalliert hat. Wenn ja, Was für einen Radiator könnte man am 802 an der Decke anbringen ? Hat ein Radiator an der Decke Nachteile ?


----------



## Shinna (13. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wenn ja, Was für einen Radiator könnte man am 802 an der Decke anbringen ?



Front (mm)120 / 140 / 240 / 280 / 360 / 420Top (mm)120 / 240 / 360



Antitribu schrieb:


> kann man eine Aio Wasserkühlung auch an eine Grafikkarte anschließen


IdR nein. AIOs sind nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass man den Waterblock/Pumpengehäuse wechseln kann. Die Anschlüsse sind fest und lassen sich nicht lösen. Dafür müsstest Du eine Custom WaKü aufbauen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Hat ein Radiator an der Decke Nachteile ?


Per se nein.


----------



## Antitribu (14. September 2021)

Mit "in der Regel nein", meinst du damit es geht einfach definitiv nicht oder können ein Paar Aio Wakü das doch, oder müsse man hierfür Schläuche abschneiden und neue Verbindungsschrauben dran machen - was natürlich ein keiner Relation zum Gewinn steht ?

Mir gefällt einfach der Gedanke die Hitze der Graka zielgenau direkt nach oben aus dem Gehäuse zu pusten und die Wärme der CPU direkt von Front über den CPU-lüfter in einer Linie nach hinten raus zu blasen.


----------



## Shinna (14. September 2021)

Es gibt glaube ich von BeQuiet eine AIO wo die Pumpe nicht im CPU Block sitzt. Ob es sich lohnt das umzubauen weiß ich nicht. Da würde ich wohl eher ein "WaKü Set" von Alphacool kaufen. Das ist dann auch später vernünftig zu erweitern, wenn man auch die CPU mit im Kreislauf haben möchte.

Für einen 5600x und eine 1080TI sollte IMO sogar ein 360iger Radiator alleine reichen. Beides zusammen hat weniger Abwärme als eine 3080(ti) oder 3090 unter Last.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (14. September 2021)

Ja, diese AIO nennt sich Pure Loop. Und wenn Du Dir vorkommen möchtest, als säßest Du beim Zahnarzt, welcher Dir gerade eine Plombe mit einem Bohrer entfernt, dann kann ich diese AIO empfehlen. 😂

Für das sehr gute BeQuiet 802 gibt es im Übrigen auch einen sehr guten Konterpart von Phanteks: https://phanteks.com/Eclipse-P600s.html


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

Die Silent Loop von BeQuiet hatte mal als Kooperation mit Alphacool verschraubte Anschlüsse und sogar ein Kupferradiator. Allerdings war die nicht für einen Umbau gedacht und die Herstellergarantie würde dann erlöschen. Zudem kam noch dazu, dass die Pumpe sehr unzuverlässig waren und oft defekt gingen. Neu erschienen ist nun die Pure Loop, aber diese hat mit Alphacool nichts mehr zu tun und beinhaltet keine verschraubte Anschlüsse mehr und der Radiator besteht nun aus Aluminium. Kann daher nicht mehr umgebaut werden und Alu + Kupfer in einem Kreislauf ist auch nicht gut, da mit der Zeit der Kühler aus Kupfer/Messing oxidiert. Zwar ist Korrosionsschutz in der Kühlflüssigkeit enthalten, aber dieses zögert diesen Vorgang nur raus und kann es nicht gänzlich verhindern.

Es gibt da nur die AIO von Alphacool die Erweiterbar ist.

Nicht nur die Anschlüsse sind verschraubt, die AIO hat sogar Schnellkupplungen um den Loop noch zu erweitern. Auch hier ist ein Radiator aus Kupfer enthalten und die neue Ausführung mit den RGB Lüfter hat eine neue Pumpe verbaut, die sogar mit voller Drehzahl so leise ist, das sie dennoch nicht raus zu hören ist. Jedoch kommst du mit CPU und Grafikkarte mit nur einem Radiator nicht aus, denn das würde nicht leise ausfallen und kein Unterschied zur Luftkühlung bringen. Denn auch Wasser wärmt sich auf und muss heruntergekühlt werden und die Kunst eines leisen Rechners ist mit Wasserkühlung ausreichend Fläche verbaut zu haben.

Hier was du dazu benötigen würdest, aber ich sage gleich, billig wird es nicht.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 CPU - Digital RGB
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO CPU Wasserkühler ist eine Weiterentwicklung des beliebten und bekannten Eisbaer Kühlers. Alphacool hat dabei viele Details verbessert und einige Standards beibehalten. Allen voran bildet die...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool NexXxos ST30 Full Copper 360mm vorbefüllt AIO Edition
					

Erweitere deine Alphacool CPU oder GPU AIO mit den vorbefüllten Alphacool Radiatoren. Einbauen, Schnellverschlüsse mit der entsprechenden AIO verbinden und sich an einer höheren Kühlleistung erfreuen. So einfach kann es sein.     NexXxoS...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlüsse)
					

Das Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set ist die einfachste Möglichkeit die erweiterbaren AIO Systeme von Alphacool mit weiteren Komponenten zu verbinden. Das Extension Set ist kompatibel zu allen Alphacool AIO Systemen für Prozessoren...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Du brauchst dazu aber noch 3x 120mm Lüfter.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre direkt auf custom Wakü zu gehen, denn dann wird das ganze noch besser erweiterbar werden.
Hier ein Beispiel Warenkorb:








						Aquatuning Germany
					






					www.aquatuning.de
				



Billig ist es aber auch nicht. Manche Sets können aber noch etwas günstiger ausfallen.








						DIY Kits CPU
					

Dein Custom Komplettset Wasserkühlung für PCs bei Aquatuning kaufen: ✚ Riesige Auswahl ✚ Spitzen Beratung & Support ✚ Schneller Versand ✚ Super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Aber mit einem Set musst du noch mindestens ein Radiator extra dazu nehmen.


----------



## Antitribu (14. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Jedoch kommst du mit CPU und Grafikkarte mit nur einem Radiator nicht aus, denn das würde nicht leise ausfallen und kein Unterschied zur Luftkühlung bringen.



Nein, der CPU lässt sich wunderbar mit der Luft kühlen, vorne und hinten Lüfter und auf den CPU selbst ein Kühler der den Luftstrom zwischen den beiden Lüftern ausnutzt. Das sollte vollkommen reichen.

Der Grund warum ich wegen Wasserkühlung frage ist einzig die GPU weil ich mit der Kühlung selbiger nicht zufrieden bin. Das Teil sitzt mitten im Rechner der sich mehr und mehr aufheizt weil es keine vernünftige Hitzeabfur gibt. Mit einer Wakü könnte ich diese Hitze direkt durch die Decke nach draußen befördern anstatt das sich die meiste Hitze innen staut.

Nein, billig wird das nicht, aber für die GPU alleine sollte doch eigentlich eine Aio Wakü ausreichen, oder ? Denn eine komplette custom Wakü wird mir ziemlich sicher zu teuer, auch wenn ich keinen großen Wert auf große Aufmachung lege.


----------



## Noel1987 (14. September 2021)

Definitiv kann ich dir sagen das ich zwei 360er Radiatoren auf CPU RAM und GPU habe 
Im GPU Limit komme ich auf 40 Grad Wassertemperatur 
Aber es wird jetzt ein Mora hinzugefügt dann sollte sich das erledigt haben
Also Grafikkarte mit einem Radiator nicht gut


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Nein, der CPU lässt sich wunderbar mit der Luft kühlen, vorne und hinten Lüfter und auf den CPU selbst ein Kühler der den Luftstrom zwischen den beiden Lüftern ausnutzt. Das sollte vollkommen reichen.


Wie willst du nur die Grafikkarte mit einer AIO kühlen, dachte die 1080 Ti hätte bereits ein Wasserkühler verbaut oder ist es eine AIO? 
Bei meiner Lösung sitzt die Pumpe ja im CPU-Kühler der AIO mit drin, sonst musst du dir ein custom Loop zusammenbauen. Mit einem custom Loop brauchst du Pumpe, AGB und Radiator + Anschlüsse + Schlauch + Kühlflüssigkeit.

Custom Wakü bedeutet... modular aufgebaut.
AIO bedeutet, kompakt im vormontiertem Zustand aufgebaut. Hier sitzt die Pumpe meist im CPU oder GPU Kühler mit drin. Je nachdem ob es eine AIO für CPU oder GPU ist. In manchen Fälle kann die Pumpe auch am Radiator sitzen. Aber eine AIO kommt immer mit einem Kühler daher und für eine 1080 Ti wirst du dazu nichts finden. So das dir nur der Aufbau einer custom Wakü übrigbleibt.

Die AIO was ich dir vorgeschlagen hatte, kann halt erweitert werden und so würde dieselbe Pumpe noch die Grafikkarte mit bedienen können. Nur wird dann für beides ein Radiator zu  knapp ausfallen.

Hatte mich ja hierauf bezogen:


Antitribu schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas offtopic aber, kann man eine Aio Wasserkühlung auch an eine Grafikkarte anschließen ? Habe da nämlich seit heute eine 1080 TI im Auge welch bereits eine Wakü vorinstalliert hat.


----------



## Antitribu (14. September 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Also Grafikkarte mit einem Radiator nicht gut


Bist du dir sicher ? Ich mein du hast zwar zwei 360er Radiatoren auf der einen und deine CPU + RAM + GPU auf der anderen Seite und kommst auf 40 Grad Wassertemperatur - bei GPU am Limit - das ist doch eigentlich traumhaft oder irre ich mich ?

Da sollte doch ein Aio mit 360er Radiator *alleine (!)* für die GPU reichen, oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

An was für eine AIO denkst du da... denn ich stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch.
Natürlich reicht ein Radiator für die Grafikkarte alleine aus.

Nur frage ich mich die ganze Zeit was du mit AIO genau meinst? Wie soll die aussehen oder hast du da eine bestimmte im Sinn?
Dir ist aber klar, das sich Wasser nicht von alleine in Bewegung setzt und daher immer eine Pumpe mit verbaut sein muss. Eine AIO funktioniert im selben Prinzip wie eine custom Wasserkühlung. Das einzige, was hier fehlt, ist nur der Ausgleichsbehälter, aber ansonsten pumpt eine Pumpe genau so Wasser durch Kühler und Radiator.


----------



## Antitribu (14. September 2021)

Ich versuchs mal zu erklären :

Nehmen wir mal diese Karte als Beispiel Zwecks Bilder :









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Frechen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Natürlich hat die Karte keine komplette Wasserkühlung -sorry falls ich hier unklar war- sondern eben anstatt den klassischen Lüftern halt eben einen Wassertank zur Kühlung, sonst nichts.
Auf den Vierten Bild kann man oben sehr schön den Ein- und Ausgang sehen.

Mein Gedanke war es eben den Kopf einer Aio abzuschrauben welcher normalerweiße an der CPU befestigt wird und die Schläuche eben mit den Wassertank der Graka zu koppeln. Aber ich schätze als Wasserkühlungsnoob stelle ich mir das wohl etwas zu einfach vor. Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Verwirrung beseitigen und nichts für Ungut...


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

Ich habe schon verstanden was für eine Grafikkarte das ist, denn ich habe im Prinzip auch eine RTX 3080 verbaut, die ich auch direkt mit Wasserkühler gekauft habe. Was du als Wassertank bezeichnest, ist der Wasserkühler.

Zunächst gibt es nur von Alphacool AIOs die geschraubt sind, alle andere kannst vergessen, da sie nicht modular aufgebaut sind. Bedeutet die Schläuche sind fest dran, was bei der Alphacool AIO nicht der Fall ist.

So nun kaufst du dir eine AIO für einen Prozessor und schraubst den Kühler dazu ab... das Problem daran ist jetzt aber, das du damit auch die Pumpe mit abmachst. Denn diese sitzt mit verbaut im selben Kühler. Kaufst du dir eine AIO für eine Grafikkarte, passt der Kühler nicht auf deine Grafikkarte. Hier kannst du den Kühler der Grafikkarte auch nicht einfach abschrauben, weil auch hier die Pumpe mit am Kühler verbaut ist.

Es gibt aber Radiatoren wo eine Pumpe mit dran verbaut ist, damit könnte es dann auch gehen.

Bei diesem Produkt musst du noch nicht mal den Kühler abschrauben:
Du brauchst aber noch Schlauch und Anschlüsse + Kühlflüssigkeit und ein AGB wäre auch nicht schlecht. Das befüllen wird aber nicht ganz so einfach, da die Pumpe so sitzen muss, dass das Wasser aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter von alleine hinkommt. Denn diese Pumpen können nicht saugen und so muss die Pumpe so sitzen, dass das Wasser von alleine hinfließen kann. Ohne Ausgleichsbehälter wird die AIO über Schnellkupplungen mit einer Spritze nach und nach aufgefüllt und ist auch nicht einfach. Dazu müssten dann auch Schnellkupplungen mit dazu gekauft werden. Mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter werden keine Schnellkupplungen benötigt.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Liquid Cooler Core 280 - Black Edition
					

Revolutioniere dein System mit der Grundlage des perfekten Wasserkühlkreislaufs, die alles verändert. Der Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Core Radiator mit Pumpe ist stärker, schöner und leiser als alles, was du bislang als Wasserkühlung...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Hier nochmal das Gleiche mit CPU-Kühler.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme Liquid CPU Cooler 280 - Black Edition
					

Revolutioniere dein System mit der All in One, die alles verändert. Die Alphacool Eisbaer Extreme ist stärker, schöner und leiser als alles, was du bislang auf dem AiO Wasserkühlungsmarkt kennst.   Eisblock XPX - Freiheit und höchster...




					www.alphacool.com
				



Hier könntest du den Kühler einfach abschrauben und die Grafikkarte anschließen. Hier sind Schnellkupplungen bereits mit verbaut.

Den Radiator habe ich nicht in einer anderen Größe gefunden.
Aber ein 280er kommt sehr nahe an einem 360er dran. Würde daher bei dir nur vorne reinpassen.


----------



## Noel1987 (14. September 2021)

Ähm ich empfinde 40 Grad Wasser bei weitem zu hoch für eine custom 
Es ist auch alles andere als leise 
Die CPU und RAM hauen vllt 90 Watt in den Kreislauf und die Karte 400 Watt 
Vorher mit 600 mm Radiator Fläche mehr lag ich bei knapp 30 Grad Wasser


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

Hier noch eine alternative als custom Wakü:




__





						Warenkorb | Caseking
					

Alles für den Computer: Gehäuse, PC Hardware, Gaming Monitor, Grafikkarte, CPU, Wasserkühlung, Gaming Maus, Tastatur. Jetzt Gaming PC zusammenstellen & kaufen.




					www.caseking.de
				




Pumpe/AGB gibt es auch mit schönen RGBs, kosten aber dann auch mehr.
Diese Methode ist vom Aufbau und dem befüllen die beste Lösung.

Der Überbrückungsstecker wird dazu benötigt, damit das Netzteil am 24-Pin Stecker überbrückt wird und zum befüllen nur die Pumpe am Netzteil dran hängt. Denn beim befüllen kann immer vorkommen, das ein Anschluss nicht richtig sitzt und wenn dann Wasser ausläuft kann Hardware kein Schaden nehmen, wenn darauf keine Spannung anliegt. Daher das Befüllen nie mit laufendem System auffüllen.

Wie eine Wasserkühlung funktioniert kannst du hier entnehmen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KUrTpv6YQOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Video sitzt die Pumpe separat verbaut, bei einer AIO meist mit im CPU-Kühler.
Außer in dem Beispiel, was ich oben mit eingestellt habe, da sitzt sie mit im Radiator. Bei dem CPU-Kühler musst du dir deine Grafikkarte dazu denken, denn deine Grafikkarte hat auch nur ein Kühler dazu mit drauf verbaut.

Bei dem Beispiel mit der custom Wakü sitzt die Pumpe unterhalb des Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## IICARUS (14. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Mit einer Wakü könnte ich diese Hitze direkt durch die Decke nach draußen befördern anstatt das sich die meiste Hitze innen staut.


Es ist korrekt, das eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse abgibt, aber die Hitze beförderst du nicht einfach so oben raus, denn der Lüfter, der auf dem Radiator sitzt, soll den Radiator samt Wasser was hindurchläuft abkühlen. Ein Lüfter saugt von einer Seite die Luft an und bläst sie auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Daher wirst du oben verbaut die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ansaugen und oben durch den Radiator rausblasen. Wie stark nun der Radiator inkl. Wasser heruntergekühlt wird, hängt von der Temperatur der Luft aus dem Gehäuse ab.

Vorne verbaut hängt es dann von der Temperatur aus dem Raum ab und die Wärme würde in diesem Fall ins Gehäuse geblasen werden. Das ganze musst du dir so vorstellen, als hättest du im Hochsommer bei 30°C im Raum ein Ventilator am Laufen. Der befördert dann in diesem Sinn auch diese 30°C weiter. Nur hast du ein durch den Luftstrom dennoch ein kühlendes Gefühl. Was anderes wäre mit einer Klimaanlage, wo die Luft zuvor heruntergekühlt wird und du ein kalten Luftstrom abbekommst. Aber eine Wasserkühlung ist keine Klimaanlage und daher kommt es ganz darauf an, wie gut mit Radiatoren Wasser heruntergekühlt werden kann.

Hier spielt dann auch die Anzahl und Größe eines Radiators eine Rolle, da mit mehr Fläche mehr Wasser zugleich heruntergekühlt werden kann. Die Lüfter spielen hier immer ein Kompromiss, je nach Drehzahl, wie stark das Wasser heruntergekühlt werden soll. Um so schneller diese Drehen, um so lauter wird auch eine Wasserkühlung, weil auch eine Wasserkühlung mit Luft heruntergekühlt wird. Um so mehr Fläche vorhanden ist, um so mehr Wasser wird zugleich heruntergekühlt und daher können dann auch Lüfter langsamer laufen und auch leiser sein.

*Beispiel 1:*
Mit einem 240 + 360 Radiatoren kommt das System (3900X + 2080 Super) meines Sohnes auf eine Wassertemperatur zwischen 42 und 44 °C und das bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von etwa 1300-1500 U/min. Der Rechner ist damit nicht mehr leise, sondern gut zu hören. CPU liegt dann um die 65°C und GPU um die 55°C. Die Lautstärke ist ihm aber egal, da er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer aufhat. In seinem Fall wird CPU und auch die Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt.

*Beispiel 2:*
Mein System ist auch Wassergekühlt.
In meinem Fall ist es ein 9900K und 3080 Grafikkarte.
Radiatoren habe ich 1x 240 + 1x 420 verbaut und extern noch einen großen Monster Radiator 360.

Ich komme auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und eine Lüfterdrehzahl von etwa 550 U/min. Das liegt aber am Mora 360 was ich extern noch mit dran verbaut habe. Mein Prozessor kommt auf etwa 55-60°C und meine Grafikkarte auf etwa 40-46°C. Mein Rechner bleibt daher selbst mit Last immer noch lautlos.


----------



## Antitribu (15. September 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Die CPU und RAM hauen vllt 90 Watt in den Kreislauf und die Karte 400 Watt


Oha, ich wusste das eine GPU mehr Abwärme bringt als ein CPU dass es allerdings so viel mehr ist wusste ich nicht.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Es ist korrekt, das eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte ihre Wärme mit ins Gehäuse abgibt, aber die Hitze beförderst du nicht einfach so oben raus, denn der Lüfter, der auf dem Radiator sitzt, soll den Radiator samt Wasser was hindurchläuft abkühlen. Ein Lüfter saugt von einer Seite die Luft an und bläst sie auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Daher wirst du oben verbaut die Luft aus dem Gehäuse ansaugen und oben durch den Radiator rausblasen. Wie stark nun der Radiator inkl. Wasser heruntergekühlt wird, hängt von der Temperatur der Luft aus dem Gehäuse ab.



Ich glaube ich verstehe worauf du hinaus willst, durch eine Wasserkühlung kann ich die Kühlungspunkt von mitten im Gehäuse an die Decke verschieben.  Die Kühlluft kommt allerdings von der selben Stelle wie vorher : Von innerhalb des aufgeheizten Gehäuses. Womit ich unterm Strich kaum etwas gewonnen hätte...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hier noch eine alternative als custom Wakü:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist im Prinzip alles was ich für eine kleine Cutom WaKü brauche ? Bekomm ich das alles in einem Case rein ? Wenn ich in der Front einen 420er Radiator einbauen würde, würde das für die GPU reichen ? 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einem 240 + 360 Radiatoren kommt das System (3900X + 2080 Super) meines Sohnes auf eine Wassertemperatur zwischen 42 und 44 °C und das bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von etwa 1300-1500 U/min. Der Rechner ist damit nicht mehr leise, sondern gut zu hören. CPU liegt dann um die 65°C und GPU um die 55°C. Die Lautstärke ist ihm aber egal, da er unter Last ehe Kopfhörer aufhat. In seinem Fall wird CPU und auch die Grafikkarte mit Wasser gekühlt.


Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt. Im Idle bitte unhörbar, bei Last ist es ok wenn ich das System wahrnehmen kann da ich ebenfalls mit Kopfhörer spiele aber halt nicht störend laut, sonst kann ich gleich bei Luftkühlung bleiben...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich komme auf 30°C Wassertemperatur und eine Lüfterdrehzahl von etwa 550 U/min. Das liegt aber am Mora 360 was ich extern noch mit dran verbaut habe. Mein Prozessor kommt auf etwa 55-60°C und meine Grafikkarte auf etwa 40-46°C. Mein Rechner bleibt daher selbst mit Last immer noch lautlos.



Bringe ich in einem Case z.B das  silent base802 überhaupt genügend Radiatoren rein um eine Graka vernünftig zu kühlen oder muss ich einen Radiator am Ende noch außerhalb aufstellen ? Wenn das der Fall ist lass ich das mit der Wasserkühlung lieber bleiben.


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

Ein Radiator in dieser Größe reicht für die Grafikkarte aus.

Ob der da reinpasst kommt aufs Gehäuse mit an. Beim Messen aber den Umfang des Radiators beachten und nicht die Angabe z.B. mit 420, weil damit nur die 3 Lüfter gemeint sind und der Radiator ein klein wenig länger sein wird. Normalerweise müssten die Maße in einer Produktbeschreibung mit dazu stehen und hast du dein Gehäuse vor dir stehen, dann kannst du es ja ausmessen. Je nach Hersteller kann selbst ein 420er Radiator ein klein wenig anders in der Größe ausfallen.


----------



## Shinna (15. September 2021)

Bevor hier noch was durcheinander kommt...

Warum wird hier im Zusammenhang von einer 1080 von 400w gesprochen? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Die 1080 hat eine TDP von 180w.








						NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Specs
					

NVIDIA GP104, 1733 MHz, 2560 Cores, 160 TMUs, 64 ROPs, 8192 MB GDDR5X, 1251 MHz, 256 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Die vom TE verlinkte lässt sich, wie der VK auch anmerkt, nur in einem Custom Loop betreiben. Eine normale AIO kannst Du dafür nicht umbauen. Das hat @IICARUS erläutert. Wenn Du die kaufen möchtest brauchst Du dann noch:

1x Radiator ab 280mm
1x ABG(Ausgleichsbehälter)
1x Pumpe
1x Schläuche und Verschlüsse


----------



## IICARUS (15. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Bringe ich in einem Case z.B das silent base802 überhaupt genügend Radiatoren rein um eine Graka vernünftig zu kühlen oder muss ich einen Radiator am Ende noch außerhalb aufstellen ? Wenn das der Fall ist lass ich das mit der Wasserkühlung lieber bleiben.


Um Prozessor und Grafikkarte vernünftig zu kühlen, würde ich jeweils mindestens ein 360er Radiator bzw. 280er einplanen. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es damit sehr kühl und leise sein wird. Zum Beispiel reicht bei mir ein 420er + 240 Radiator aus, um alles gut zu kühlen. Mein externer Radiator habe ich noch mit dazu eingebunden, damit es auch unter Last lautlos bleibt.

Denn wie bereits geschrieben kann ich mit mehr Fläche mehr Wasser zugleich kühlen und dann können auch Lüfter langsamer laufen. Das ist im Grunde die Kunst eines leisen System, langsam drehende Lüfter. Aber so, dass auch die Kühlleistung mithilfe der größeren Fläche nicht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. September 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch was durcheinander kommt...
> 
> Warum wird hier im Zusammenhang von einer 1080 von 400w gesprochen? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Die 1080 hat eine TDP von 180w.



Ich hatte mich dahingehend unklar ausgedrückt 
Es ging darum daß der TE mich gefragt oder gesagt hatte 



Antitribu schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher ? Ich mein du hast zwar zwei 360er Radiatoren auf der einen und deine CPU + RAM + GPU auf der anderen Seite und kommst auf 40 Grad Wassertemperatur - bei GPU am Limit - das ist doch eigentlich traumhaft oder irre ich mich ?
> 
> Da sollte doch ein Aio mit 360er Radiator *alleine (!)* für die GPU reichen, oder ?


Meine Antwort darauf war etwas falsch 
Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen das MEINE Karte 400 Watt reinhaut und der Rest ein sehr kleinen Teil 

Es geht aber hier um einen ryzen 5600x 
Die CPU alleine Wasserkühlen wäre sinnlos 
Ein dicker Luftkühler macht kaum einen Unterschied in der Leistung 
Ich würde sogar sagen das ein großer noctua Kühler vllt nicht viel wärmer ist als eine aio mit einem 360er Radiator 
Dafür ist die Wärmeübertragung durch den sehr kleinen Hotspot einfach zu gering 
Für mich würde das nur Sinn machen wenn man auch die Karte umbaut 
Das läuft auch mit einem 360er aber entweder nicht silent oder sehr hohen Temperaturen 
Aber gerade beides möchte man mit einer Wasserkühlung vermeiden 

Mein Tipp 
Entweder einen sehr guten Luftühler kaufen 
Oder 
Komplett auf custom umbauen


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2021)

Er will den Prozessor Luftgekühlt lassen und hat nur eine Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte in Aussicht.
Ich hatte ihm ja auch bereits alles zusammengestellt, wo auch der Prozessor auch mit Wasser mit gekühlt werden würde, aber das will er gar nicht.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. September 2021)

Mhh OK


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. September 2021)

Drüben im Tagebuch-Bereich hab ich ja über mein letztes ITX-Projekt berichtet. Da habe ich einen 5600X unter einem NH-L12S. Ich würde behaupten, dass die Kiste Silent ist. Im BIOS ist eigentlich nix groß eingestellt.
Einen guten Airflow vorausgesetzt sollte das absolut kein Problem sein.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. September 2021)

@TheGermanEngineer 
Gehe ich stark von aus 
Wie sehen denn deine Temperaturen aus ?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (16. September 2021)

In normalen Tasks abseits von CPU-Benches definitiv im grünen Bereich. Es ist nicht mein System, daher kann ich nicht so einfach nachschauen. Aber Leistung passt, Lautstärke auch.


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2021)

Das passt normalerweise so auch, ich bevorzuge für den Prozessor Wasserkühlung damit im Rechner alles schön leer bleibt und ich jederzeit überall dran komme. Dann können Arbeitsspeicher verbaut werden, die egal wie hoch sie ausfallen und auch schöne RGBs beinhalten. Ich sehe daher eine AIO mit dem Prozessor eher in Richtung Optik besser.

In einem Fall musste ich im Rechner meiner Tochter extra die Grafikkarte ausbauen, um nur an einem Fan-Port dranzukommen, da der unterhalb des fetten CPU-Kühlers war und es dort so eng war,  da ich nicht dran kam.

Bei dem ersten Bild geht es noch, im Rechner meiner Tochter war es noch enger, weil davor ein Laufwerkskäfig fest verbaut ist. Ist aber derselbe Kühler was sie verbaut hat. Übrigens ist auf dem ersten Bild mein Rechner mit meinem Gehäuse zu sehen. Damals noch mit einem 6700K und einer 1070 Grafikkarte verbaut. Das zweite Bild ist dasselbe Gehäuse mit meiner heutigen verbauten Hardware.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Alphacool AIO aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes.
Damals aber auch mit einem Temperatursensor + zweitem Radiator erweitert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute sieht das System so aus, da nun auch eine custom Wakü verbaut ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. September 2021)

Ja mein Sohn bekommt nächsten Monat seine custom 

Will alles von Corsair haben 🙄
Bin ich kein Fan von , auch wenn die Lüfter schön sind


----------



## IICARUS (16. September 2021)

Mein Sohn ist Erwachsen und hat sich Anfang dieses Jahres selbst dazu entschieden.
Irgendwie bekomme ich ihn aber nicht an einem Mora bewegt. 

Denn seine 42-44°C Wassertemperatur unter Last wären mir zu viel.  

Aber das muss er selbst entscheiden, weil er auch sein eigenes Geld verdient und daher selbst alles finanzieren muss.
Früher habe ich aber immer mit seinen Systeme finanziell geholfen. Natürlich helfe ich heute noch mit Umbauten.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. September 2021)

Ja mein Sohn bekommt erst Mal nur CPU da er seine 2080 noch etwas behält 
Aber werde dafür jetzt keinen Block mehr kaufen da es jeden Monat da zu kommen kann daß er seine 3070 bekommt

Es werden 3 Radiatoren verbaut und Schläuche
Dann kann man nachher die GPU direkt einbinden


----------



## Antitribu (19. September 2021)

Ich habe mich jetzt die letzten paar Tage hauptsächlich mit dem für und wieder der Wasserkühlung beschäftigt, und so wie ich das verstehe kann ich mir einmal ein Cutomloop zusammenbauen, was eben einmal ordentlich Geld kostet. Kann allerdings dafür jede Graka und evtl. doch irgendwann mal eine CPU kühlen. Es ist bei Wasser gekühlten Komponenten ja nicht so das sich immer wieder neue Standards ( größere Leitungen oder ähnliches ) etablieren, richtig ?

Schon klar, um die erste Frage vernünftig zu beantworten muss erst die zweite beantwortet werden : Wie viele Radiatoren kann und will ich in meinen System einbauen ?

Ich dachte bei meinem Case als erstes an das Silent base 802 von bequiet was wohl ordentlich Platz bietet und sicherlich gut verarbeitet ist. Allerdings muss ich sagen dass das gute Stück neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen sollte und die Größe und das Design wohl etwas zu klotzig werden. Weshalb ich mich mittlerweile eher für das Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic welches schlicht und elegant wirkt und Platz für 3 X 360er Radiatoren bietet. Kennt das Case jemand ? Bringt man hier wirklich bedenkenlos 3 mal 360 Radiatoren mitsamt Lüfter rein ? Wenn ja, könnte ich damit evtl. auch später mal einen Cpu  kühlen ? Hier der Link :









						PC-O11DYNAMIC - Black Tempered Glass ATX Mid-Tower Computer Case
					

Space optimization chassis, The O11 DYNAMIC is the combination of modern design and art. Through years of researching, collecting feedback and redesigning; We have successfully craft the best edition of the dual chamber chassis. Experience the full view seamless front and side tempered glasses...




					lian-li.com
				




Wie ihr seht hat das Dynamic ein ordentliches Sichtfenster und das ist kein Zufall. Nachdem ich die Bilder von IICARUS gesehen habe und natürlich beim Nachforschen über WaKü auch über viele Ideen gestolpert bin habe ich mich jetzt doch entschieden ein paar RGB´s mit einzubauen. Angefangen mit den RAM....









						16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)
					

DDR4 Module von Corsair | 16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit :: Lagernd :: über 26.740 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Als Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter dachte ich an dem hier :





__





						Raijintek ANTILA D5 EVO RBW Pumpe mit AGB, ARGB - schwarz
					

Pumpen/AGB-Kombo von Raijintek, D5-Pumpe, 3,9 m Förderhöhe, 1500 L/h Fördervolumen, adressierbare RGB-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				




Oder evtl. dem hier, aber ich fürchte dass das viele Plastik etwas billig wirkt, wenngleich der Preis interessant ist :









						Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB - Acryl (inkl. Eispumpe VPP755 V.3) - Ausgleichsbehälter
					

WaKü AGBs von Alphacool | Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB - Acryl (inkl. Eispumpe VPP755 V.3) :: Verfügbar :: über 90 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Und mein Mainboard wird das hier und es verfügt ebenfalls über RGB`S :









						MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4
					

Desktop Mainboards von MSI | MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus AMD B550 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail :: Lagernd :: über 18.240 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				





Drei komplett verschiedene Hersteller. Kann man die RGB´s überhaupt gemeinsam ansteuern und gleichschalten ? Oder brauche ich hier drei verschiedene Programme die niemals wirklich miteinender harmonieren werden ? Werden die RGBS sehr grell ? Kann man die Dinger evtl. Dimmen ?


Gibt es große Unterschiede bei den Radiatoren ? Hat jemand schon Erfahrung hiermit gemacht ?









						360mm 18 Tubes Computer Water Cooling Radiator Heat Sink With G4/1 Thread CPU UK  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 360mm 18 Tubes Computer Water Cooling Radiator Heat Sink With G4/1 Thread CPU UK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Ziemlich günstig, gibt es hier einen Haken oder fehlt hier nur der Aufkleber eines namhaften Herstellers ?

Ich hoffe mal ich habe euch hier nicht mit zu vielen Fragen erschlagen


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Im Grunde wird alles, was mit RGB zu tun hat aufs Mainboard gesteckt und dann lässt sich dieses auch mit der MSI Software steuern. Die Arbeitsspeicher werden auch damit gesteuert. Nur bei der Grafikkarte kann es immer sein, dass die Software des eigenen Herstellers verwendet werden muss. In meinem Beispiel muss ich für meine Gigabyte die eigene Software dazu verwenden, da die Asus Software die Grafikkarte nicht mit regeln kann.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. September 2021)

Bei den Radiatoren in einem  Costum-Loop würde ich nur Kupfer-Radiatoren nehmen. Der von Dir ausgewählte ist aus Aluminium. Über die Güte kann ich nichts sagen.

Wenn Du es wirklichpreisgünstig halten willst, kannst Du auch die Radiatoren von MAgiccool noch in Betracht ziehen. Die sollte man aber wirklich sehr gut vorher durchspülen…


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Das hast du gut beobachtet, Radiatoren sollten auch aus Kupfer sein und kein Alu.
Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf macht sich nicht so gut.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Es ist bei Wasser gekühlten Komponenten ja nicht so das sich immer wieder neue Standards ( größere Leitungen oder ähnliches ) etablieren, richtig ?


Das ist richtig. Das ganze ist ein modulares System und die Komponenten können quasi beliebig kombiniert werden. Die Anschlüsse ermöglichen das. Die Komponenten müssen eben nur zum Rest passen. Da fängt gleich der Ärger an, jede Grafikkarte braucht einen anderen Block. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Weshalb ich mich mittlerweile eher für das Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic welches schlicht und elegant wirkt und Platz für 3 X 360er Radiatoren bietet. Kennt das Case jemand ?


Ist (meiner Meinung nach leider, ich mag das Aquarium nicht) das meistverwendete Case überhaupt bei Wasserkühlungen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Bringt man hier wirklich bedenkenlos 3 mal 360 Radiatoren mitsamt Lüfter rein ?


Bisschen eng und Fummelei, aber passt problemlos.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Wenn ja, könnte ich damit evtl. auch später mal einen Cpu  kühlen ?


Klar, ne CPU braucht ja nicht viel.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Als Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter dachte ich an dem hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da würde ich den Raijintek nehmen. Oder gleich nen Ultitube von Aquacomputer.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Gibt es große Unterschiede bei den Radiatoren ?


Bei gleicher Größe nicht wirklich...


Antitribu schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung hiermit gemacht ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alu-Schrott. Verträgt sich nicht mit 95% der restlichen Komponenten und sollte deswegen aus jedem Kreislauf fernbleiben.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal ich habe euch hier nicht mit zu vielen Fragen erschlagen


Ich hätte nur eine Frage: Weißt du, was du da überhaupt baust? 
Klar, die Frage klingt jetzt provokant, aber es ist nun mal so. Wakü bauen ist an sich nicht schwer, aber es ist wie  beim PC, das erste mal selber bauen ist nicht so leicht. Und beim ersten mal selbst zusammenstellen vergisst oder übersieht man ganz schnell mal was. Bestes Beispiel Anschlüsse. Die Dinger zu zählen ist so ätzend, dass es in jeder Kaufberatung vermieden wird und das zu recht.
Nein, im Ernst. Mach erst mal langsam und ließ dich in die Sache ein. Ich verfolge den Thread jetzt schon ne Weile (ist einer der interessanteren) und mir kommt es gerade so vor, als ob das hier ne fixe Schnapsidee ist. Im Prinzip ist Wakü bauen sogar leichter als PC bauen, aber man muss eben auch wissen, was man macht und sich entsprechend einlesen. Das dauert nun mal seine Zeit. Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie es bei dir mit Vorerfahrung aussieht, aber der Hinweis kann ja nicht schaden. Bevor du das Ding wirklich bauen willst, erst mal einen ganzen Schwung Tutorials in den üblichen Foren schauen und meinetwegen auch auf Youtube schauen und nebenbei paar Wakü-Threads durchlesen, damit du eine Vorstellung bekommst, was du da bauen willst. Du hast ja deinen PC sicher auch nicht einfach nach dem Schema gebaut "Ich hab gehört, es gibt PCs und will jetzt einen bauen". Oder? Da hast du dich vorher schon etwas eingehender mit der Materie beschäftigt, zumindest dass du weißt, welche Komponenten gibt es und all das.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Wenn es vom Geld her passt, würde ich auch immer die Ultitube von Aquacomputer vorziehen.
In meinem Beispiel Warenkorb habe ich diese nur nicht mit eingezogen, da sie einen bestimmten Preis bereits erreichen.

Zum Beispiel was vom Preis noch gut ist:




__





						aqua computer ULTITUBE D5 100 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen
					

AGB von aqua computer in der PRO-Version, für D5-Pumpen aller Hersteller, aus widerstandsfähigem Borosilikatglas, 230 ml Füllmenge, mit Edelstahlfilter + Druckausgleichsmembran, inkl. Halterungen für Boden- oder Wandmontage, mit RGBpx-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				




Hier hättest du noch eine Steuerung der Lüfter mit dabei und das die Temperatur mit ausgelesen wird.
Ist dann mit der Aquasuite als Software etwas komfortabler. Jedoch ist nur ein Anschluss für Lüfter enthalten.




__





						aqua computer ULTITUBE D5 100 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

AGB von aqua computer in der PRO-Version, mit D5-NEXT-Pumpe, aus widerstandsfähigem Borosilikatglas, 230 ml Füllmenge, mit Edelstahlfilter + Druckausgleichsmembran, inkl. Halterungen für Boden- oder Wandmontage, mit RGBpx-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				




Beide gibt es noch mit unterschiedlichen Größen des Ausgleichsbehälter.

Im Allgemeinem muss ich auch @Sinusspass zustimmen. Du solltest dich gut  informieren um alles besser einplanen zu können. Als ich damals meine erste Wakü aufbaute habe ich mich ganze 3 Monate dazu vorbereitet und alles an Info im Netz oder YouTube auf mich eingesaugt.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. September 2021)

Statt der D5 Next würde ich eigentlich immer zum Quadro greifen. Bietet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten. Bei der D5 Next als Steuerzentrale fehlen paar ganz hilfreiche Features. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass der TE die sowieso nicht benutzen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (19. September 2021)

Das stimmt, daher hat mein Sohn auch neben der D5 Next auch eine Quadro Steuerung mit verbaut.

Aber die Steuerung hatte mein Sohn schon zuvor verbaut, die D5 Next kam später dazu. Die finde ich jetzt daher auch nicht so zwingen und daher gebe ich dir da auch recht, das gesparte (Beispiel 1 mit D5 ohne Next) Geld lieber in einem Quadro zu stecken. Aber eine Steuerung mit dabei zu haben ist wiederum kein muss, ist halt besser Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur mit zu regeln. Zu beachten ist aber das in solch einem Fall dann auch separat ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut sein muss, da die normale D5 Pumpe kein solcher Sensor verbaut ist.


----------



## Antitribu (19. September 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar, die Frage klingt jetzt provokant, aber es ist nun mal so


Nein, du hast vollkommen Recht. Erst mache ich mir Sorgen das ich den 5600X nicht kühlen kann und auf einmal will ich eine Custom Wasserkühlung bauen. Ja dass geht etwas arg schnell ich verstehe dich schon.

Mir ging es Hauptsächlich um folgende Frage :


Antitribu schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe kann ich mir einmal ein Cutomloop zusammenbauen, was eben einmal ordentlich Geld kostet. Kann allerdings dafür jede Graka und evtl. doch irgendwann mal eine CPU kühlen.



Diese Frage ist unmöglich zu beantworten wenn ich den Leuten hier nicht zumindest eine Idee gebe wie viel Radiatoren ich in welches Case verbauen will. Deshalb habe ich all diese Komponenten geposted. Um euch eine Vorstellung zu geben was ich vorhabe. Es ist nicht so dass ich das alles schon bestellt habe, falls der Eindruck entstand.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Mach erst mal langsam und ließ dich in die Sache ein


Ist in Arbeit und wir noch eine Weile dauern, wenngleich ich nicht hoffe das es 3 Monate werden...

Muss aber ganz klar sagen Dass dieses Forum bisher die beste Infoquelle ist


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und beim ersten mal selbst zusammenstellen vergisst oder übersieht man ganz schnell mal was. Bestes Beispiel Anschlüsse.



Hätte ich definitiv vergessen bzw. ich wäre nicht darauf gekommen dass man so was extra kaufen muss, weshalb ich IICARUS sehr dankbar bin für den fertigen Warenkorb. Ich kann mir alle Teile raus suchen, sehen was sie machen und dank dem shop bekomme ich Vorschläge über Alternativen.

Apropos Anschlüsse, ich sehe dass es viele verschiedene Stärken gibt, 10/8mm, 16/11mm ect. gibt es für Grakas, Radiatoren und Pumpen ein Standardmaß oder muss ich beim Kauf eine Karte aufpassen welche Anschlüsse der Wasserblock hat ?

@IICARUS Bei dem letzten Bild dass du geposted hast sehe ich das deine Graka vertikal ist und es sieht sehr geil aus, ist das Einbauen eines solchen kits sehr komplex, muss man hier was ausfeilen ? Oder ist das von Case zu Case verschieden ? Ausserdem wäre es nicht besser für die Kühlleistung wenn du die Radiatoren mit Lüfter versehen würdest oder kann man sich die sparen ?

Ich habe zu mindest im Hochsommer auch das Problem das sich bei Luftkühlung sich der komplette Raum also mein Büro aufheizt ist das bei einer Wasserkühlung auch so ?


----------



## Noel1987 (19. September 2021)

Wenn es wirklich Lian Li wird brauchst du mindestens 2 Winkeladapter vllt sogar 4 jenachdem wie du einbaust 
Der hintere Radiator wird oben oder unten bedeckt sein wo du dann mit den Winkeladapter arbeiten musst


----------



## Sinusspass (19. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe kann ich mir einmal ein Cutomloop zusammenbauen, was eben einmal ordentlich Geld kostet. Kann allerdings dafür jede Graka und evtl. doch irgendwann mal eine CPU kühlen.
> 
> Diese Frage ist unmöglich zu beantworten wenn ich den Leuten hier nicht zumindest eine Idee gebe wie viel Radiatoren ich in welches Case verbauen will.


Doch, die ist recht leicht zu beantworten. Abseits von extremem Overclocking kühlt eine Wakü alles weg. Das ist ja ein komplett modulares System, da kann man auch 8 Radiatoren und 6 Pumpen in einen Kreislauf packen, wenn man das für nötig erachtet. Wie viel du am Ende brauchst, entscheidest du. Auch wenn es immer Stimmen geben wird, die (mehr oder weniger energisch) mehr Fläche fordern. Das entscheidet sich dann bei der Kaufberatung. Die kommt in der Regel nach dem Informieren.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ist in Arbeit und wir noch eine Weile dauern, wenngleich ich nicht hoffe das es 3 Monate werden...


Lass es dir öfters mal durch den Kopf gehen, was du liest. Viele Tutorials sind nicht mehr aktuell, was die Komponenten angeht, die Grundlagen ändern sich aber nicht, das ist alles die selbe Technik.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Apropos Anschlüsse, ich sehe dass es viele verschiedene Stärken gibt, 10/8mm, 16/11mm ect. gibt es für Grakas, Radiatoren und Pumpen ein Standardmaß oder muss ich beim Kauf eine Karte aufpassen welche Anschlüsse der Wasserblock hat ?


Nö, jeder Wasserblock hat G 1/4"  Innengewinde und fast alle Anschlüsse haben dazu passende Außengewinde. Die Größenangaben sind wichtig, um zu wissen, welche Schlauch(oder bei manchen Anschlüssen Rohr-)größen passen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre es nicht besser für die Kühlleistung wenn du die Radiatoren mit Lüfter versehen würdest oder kann man sich die sparen ?


Da sind welche drauf, nur auf der Seite, die man auf den Bildern nicht sieht. 
Lüfter müssen auch immer drauf sein. So ein Radiator ist im Grunde nicht viel anders als ein Luftkühler. Er gibt Wärme vom Wasser an die Luft ab und wenn mehr Luft durchströmt geht das besser.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich habe zu mindest im Hochsommer auch das Problem das sich bei Luftkühlung sich der komplette Raum also mein Büro aufheizt ist das bei einer Wasserkühlung auch so ?


Möglicherweise schlimmer, wenn du dank der Temperaturen wie ein Berserker übertaktest.
Grundsätzlich ist das Wasser nur eine Zwischenstation für die Wärme. Am Ende wird es die ganze Wärmemenge wieder an die Luft abgeben. 
Fragen, die durch die Tutorials beantwortet werden... Wollts nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> @IICARUS Bei dem letzten Bild dass du geposted hast sehe ich das deine Graka vertikal ist und es sieht sehr geil aus, ist das Einbauen eines solchen kits sehr komplex, muss man hier was ausfeilen ? Oder ist das von Case zu Case verschieden ? Ausserdem wäre es nicht besser für die Kühlleistung wenn du die Radiatoren mit Lüfter versehen würdest oder kann man sich die sparen ?


Hierzu brauchst du eine Vertikal Halterung + ein Riserkabel.


			https://www.amazon.de/Yiran-Universal-Grafikkartenhalter-GPU-Halterung-Interferenz/dp/B08G1L9LDX
		


Das Gehäuse spielt hier aber auch eine Rolle. Zum Beispiel musste ich bei mir keine Querstreben der Slotblenden durchschneiden, da keine vorhanden sind und bei meinem Sohn dessen Rechner musste ich diese Querstreben mit einer Blechschere rausschneiden.

Meine Lüfter habe ich von außen verbaut, weil ich die Luft aus dem Raum reinpuste und die Wärme dann über dem hinteren Lüfter rausgeblasen wird. Aber mein Gehäuse hat an der Rückseite auch genug Löcher wo Wärme von sich aus durch den Überdruck entweichen kann. Dadurch sammelt sich bei mir auch wenig Staub an, da kein Unterdruck entsteht und kein Staub ungefiltert angesaugt wird. Es kommt noch dazu, das meine Radiatoren mit der Raumtemperatur effektiver kühlen, da immer die Umgebungstemperatur ausschlaggebend ist und wenn die Luft aus dem Gehäuse kommen würde, dann entsprechend etwas wärmer das Wasser ausfallen würde. Aber ich habe noch einen Mora extern mit dran und dadurch werden auch meine intern verbauten Radiatoren entlastet und fördern am Ende doch nicht so eine hohe Wärme ins Gehäuse.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich habe zu mindest im Hochsommer auch das Problem das sich bei Luftkühlung sich der komplette Raum also mein Büro aufheizt ist das bei einer Wasserkühlung auch so ?


Leider wird die Wärme immer an die Luft aus dem Raum abgegeben und so wird sich dein Raum dennoch mit aufheizen. Ist leider bei dem kleinen Zimmer meines Sohnes auch der Fall und er lässt meist auch die Tür zu und dann ist es noch schlimmer.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Ist in Arbeit und wir noch eine Weile dauern, wenngleich ich nicht hoffe das es 3 Monate werden...


Gut in meinem Fall kam noch ein Krankenhausaufenthalt mit dazu, weshalb sich das Ganze noch etwas herausgezogen hat und dann noch weil ich es immer wieder bezüglich der Kosten verworfen hatte. Aber ich bin dann dennoch nicht ganz davon gedanklich weggekommen, sodass ich dann irgendwann angefangen habe einige Sachen gebraucht über ein Forum zu kaufen und damit war der Startschuss damit vollzogen.


----------



## Shirozen (20. September 2021)

Hab das Gefühl das der TE totalen Stess hat was die Temps angehen.
Ich selbst habe einen 3600X und Kühle den momentan mit dem Be Quiet Pure Rock und das Ding ist leise und Kühlt genug. Meine RX5700 ist ein Custom Loop mit EINEM 240er Rad. Temps dort sind derzeit ~38grad Wassertemp ~60Grad GPU und ~75Grad Hotspot wohlgemerkt auch LEISE. Alles in allem finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn ich an den Referenz Luftkühler denke, 90Grad GPU und ~105Grad Hotspot.

Also @TE nicht soviele Gedanken machen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2021)

Mit einer Wasserkühlung macht es auch mit der Grafikkarte mehr aus.

Aber normalerweise wird der Prozessor aus dem Grund mit eingebunden, nur noch Lüfter der Radiatoren zu haben und sich nur darum zu kümmern. Es kommt noch wie bei einer AIO dazu, das dann alles aufgeräumter ist und man überall jederzeit dran kommt.

In meinem Fall kommt noch der Aspekt "Optik", neben Kühlleistung und leisen System mit hinzu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. September 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ähm ich empfinde 40 Grad Wasser bei weitem zu hoch für eine custom
> Es ist auch alles andere als leise
> Die CPU und RAM hauen vllt 90 Watt in den Kreislauf und die Karte 400 Watt
> Vorher mit 600 mm Radiator Fläche mehr lag ich bei knapp 30 Grad Wasser


Sorry aber dein Wasser kann 90C haben und alles ist Leise. Ist alles nur eine frage wie warm deine Komponenten werden sollen bzw dürfen. 
40 grad Wasser ist noch nicht so viel da kann man gut die GPU auf ca 55 bis 60 Grad haben und CPU je nach Modell auf ca 75 -80 C. Und das kann dann auch alles leise sein. Alles nur ein Frage der einstellungen.


----------



## Noel1987 (20. September 2021)

Bei 90 Grad Wasser habe ich butterweiche Rohre 
Und ja da lief die GPU auf 60 
Da hätte ich mir aber auch eine gute custom holen können und die UV 
Komme ich auch auf 60 

Aber ich sage ja ich empfinde es als zu hoch 
Nun mit Mora nach 2 Stunden GPU Limit bei 26 Grad angekommen 
Passt


----------



## Antitribu (26. September 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Wasser nur eine Zwischenstation für die Wärme. Am Ende wird es die ganze Wärmemenge wieder an die Luft abgeben.


Das war meine Befürchtung, es gibt eben Abwärme und die muss irgendwo entweichen. Ob dazwischen Wasser oder Luft der Träger ist spielt wohl keine Rolle. Hatte auf eine Aussage gehofft wie z.B. Da die Wakü von sich aus nicht so heiß wird erhitzt sich der Raum auch nicht so sehr, oder so was in der Richtung...




IICARUS schrieb:


> Hierzu brauchst du eine Vertikal Halterung + ein Riserkabel.


Coole Sache, aber bekomme ich damit noch eine Soundkarte unter ? Und wie steht es mit M.2 SSDs wenn diese in entsprechender Höhe hängen ?




IICARUS schrieb:


> Gut in meinem Fall kam noch ein Krankenhausaufenthalt mit dazu, weshalb sich das Ganze noch etwas herausgezogen hat und dann noch weil ich es immer wieder bezüglich der Kosten verworfen hatte. Aber ich bin dann dennoch nicht ganz davon gedanklich weggekommen,


Freut mich zu lesen dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Momentan bin ich bei der Frage Wie viel Radiatoren ich haben will. Je mehr desto besser, schon klar aber das kostet eben wieder und beschränkt die Casewahl ein bisschen. 

Momentan hänge ich zwischen :









						Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT
					

Midi Tower ohne NT von Lian Li | Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz :: Bestellt :: über 3.160 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




oder evtl.









						be quiet! Pure Base 500DX Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de
					

Midi Tower ohne NT von be quiet! | be quiet! Pure Base 500DX Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz :: Lagernd :: über 19.570 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Auch bei der Frage wass ich mit der CPUkühlung mache bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. I meine das ein anständiger Lüfter auch sehr gut für den Luftstrom im Gehäuse sein kann - Luft von der Front bis zum Ausgang befördern - aber ja, die Optik einer Wasserkühlung wenn sowieso schon vorhanden ist auch sehr verführerisch.


Shirozen schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl das der TE totalen Stess hat was die Temps angehen.


Das kann man so formulieren aber lass mich etwas direkter werden :



IICARUS schrieb:


> Heute sieht das System so aus, da nun auch eine custom Wakü verbaut ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In IICARUS Bild kann man zwei Radiatoren sehen, einen 360er an der Front und einen 240 oder 280er an der Decke. Die Faustregel besagt das eine Kühlfläche von 120X120mm ausreicht um 100 Watt abzukühlen. Nachdem ich jetzt in dem Case kein SLI /Crossfire oder ähnliche massive Spielereien sehe müssten die Radiatoren doch leicht für das System ausreichen, oder ? Warum, braucht man da noch einen Mora ?

DAS ist mein größtes Problem bzw. Befürchtung : Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema Wakü, bezahle 500 €+- für die Teile, baue alles zusammen und stelle nach alle dem fest das mein System genauso laut/heiß ist wie jede beliebige Luftkühlung welche mich bestenfalls einen Bruchteil kosten würde.
Denn eines ist sicher : So eine Metallmonster schnalle ich mir nicht auf den Tisch...


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Hatte auf eine Aussage gehofft wie z.B. Da die Wakü von sich aus nicht so heiß wird erhitzt sich der Raum auch nicht so sehr, oder so was in der Richtung...


Abwärme gibt es immer und egal ob Luft oder Wasser, die Wärme wird der Umgebungstemperatur abgegeben. Du machst ja auch das Fenster auf, wenn es dir im Raum zu warm ist. Die Wärme die ins Gehäuse gelangt muss auch an die Raumtemperatur abgegeben werden. Mit einer Wasserkühlung hat man nur den Vorteil das zum einen die Wärme mit Wasser besser und schneller abgeführt wird und Radiatoren nicht zwingend auf Grafikkarte oder Prozessoren sitzen müssen. Denn durch die Schläuche als Beispiel kann die Position eines Radiators frei bestimmt werden.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Coole Sache, aber bekomme ich damit noch eine Soundkarte unter ? Und wie steht es mit M.2 SSDs wenn diese in entsprechender Höhe hängen ?


Gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile.
Weitere Karten können meist nicht mehr verbaut werden, da diese Halterungen nicht genug Platz dahinter lassen. SSDs sollten aber normalerweise direkt auf Mainboards (nicht per Adapter im PCIe Slot) verbaut passen.



Antitribu schrieb:


> In @IICARUS Bild kann man zwei Radiatoren sehen, einen 360er an der Front und einen 240 oder 280er an der Decke. Die Faustregel besagt das eine Kühlfläche von 120X120mm ausreicht um 100 Watt abzukühlen. Nachdem ich jetzt in dem Case kein SLI /Crossfire oder ähnliche massive Spielereien sehe müssten die Radiatoren doch leicht für das System ausreichen, oder ? Warum, braucht man da noch einen Mora ?


Die Faustregel besagt nur was verbaut sein soll, damit ein Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte nicht ins Grenzbereich der Temperaturen kommen. Das wird aber weder kühl, noch leise ausfallen. Ein Mora muss nur dann mit verbaut werden, wenn in einem Gehäuse nichts ausreichend Platz für Radiatoren besteht oder die Temperaturen durch noch mehr Fläche, *noch* kühler und *noch* leiser ausfallen soll. Denn um so mehr Fläche, um so mehr Kühlflüssigkeit kann zeitgleich heruntergekühlt werden und da dann ein bestimmter Punkt erreicht wird, muss die Wassertemperatur nicht noch kühler werden, so dass dann auch die Drehzahlen der Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Denn mit zu wenig Fläche stellen die Drehzahlen ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperaturen her.

In diesem Bild handelt es sich um das System meines Sohnes.

Mit seiner Fläche die verbaut ist, kommt er geringfügig besser und ein klein wenig leiser als mit Luftkühlung. Sein Rechner ist daher in seinem Fall funktionell noch in Ordnung, aber noch leiser und kühler wäre es mit einem Mora. Ein Mora will er sich aber nicht hinstellen und da er ehe Kopfhörer aufhat und alleine im Zimmer sitzt, ist es ihm egal, wenn der Rechner unter Last zu hören ist. Intern könnte er nur den 240er durch ein 360er Radiator austauschen, aber das würde nicht viel bringen und kostet auch wieder Geld. Zumindest würde es nicht so viel bringen, dass er viel davon hätte.

Die Radiatoren waren aber mit einer Alphacool AIO bereits verbaut und wir haben sie daher einfach für den Umbau auf custom Wakü übernommen. Damals wurde aber nur die CPU damit gekühlt und jetzt mit der Grafikkarte wird auch mehr Abwärme mit abgeführt.



Antitribu schrieb:


> DAS ist mein größtes Problem bzw. Befürchtung : Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema Wakü, bezahle 500 €+- für die Teile, baue alles zusammen und stelle nach alle dem fest das mein System genauso laut/heiß ist wie jede beliebige Luftkühlung welche mich bestenfalls einen Bruchteil kosten würde.
> Denn eines ist sicher : So eine Metallmonster schnalle ich mir nicht auf den Tisch...


Deshalb empfehlen wir mit solch einer Beratung gewisse Fläche zu verbauen, denn eine custom Wakü ist nicht billig und meist ist es auch einfach auch Hobby, sich selbst was Einzigartiges zusammengebaut zu haben. Aber neben Optik und dem Hobby spielen halt noch die Temperaturen und wie leise alles am Ende sein wird auch  eine Rolle.

Bedenken musst du aber auch, dass ein custom Loop bei guter Wartung sehr lange halten wird und es daher meist nur Anfangskosten sind und weitere Umbauten dann nicht mehr so viel auf einem Schlag kosten werden. Natürlich habe ich für meine Wasserkühlung viel ausgegeben, aber nicht alles auf einmal, da ich auch einiges erst später nachträglich aufgebaut oder umgebaut habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Das war meine Befürchtung, es gibt eben Abwärme und die muss irgendwo entweichen. Ob dazwischen Wasser oder Luft der Träger ist spielt wohl keine Rolle. Hatte auf eine Aussage gehofft wie z.B. Da die Wakü von sich aus nicht so heiß wird erhitzt sich der Raum auch nicht so sehr, oder so was in der Richtung...


Die Wärmeenergie ist immer gleich. Dass die Wakü nicht so warm wird, liegt daran, dass sie die Wärme effizienter abgeben kann. Üblicherweise, indem durch mehr Lüfter einfach mehr Luft durch die Radiatoren befördert wird.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Coole Sache, aber bekomme ich damit noch eine Soundkarte unter ?


Das wird wohl schwierig, kommt auf das Gehäuse und den Riser an. Bei einem Gehäuse, welches extra mehrere vertikale Slotblenden hat, sollte man bei einem ausreichend langen Kabel durchaus noch ne Soundkarte dahinter bekommen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Und wie steht es mit M.2 SSDs wenn diese in entsprechender Höhe hängen ?


Die sind doch sowieso mit dem Board verschraubt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Freut mich zu lesen dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Momentan bin ich bei der Frage Wie viel Radiatoren ich haben will. Je mehr desto besser, schon klar aber das kostet eben wieder und beschränkt die Casewahl ein bisschen.


Deswegen halt extern...


Antitribu schrieb:


> I meine das ein anständiger Lüfter auch sehr gut für den Luftstrom im Gehäuse sein kann - Luft von der Front bis zum Ausgang befördern - aber ja, die Optik einer Wasserkühlung wenn sowieso schon vorhanden ist auch sehr verführerisch.


Für den Luftstrom hat man sowieso Gehäuselüfter. Und da die Luft zum Großteil ja an den Radiatoren aufgeheizt wird, ist es an sich gar nicht mal so wichtig, wie der Airflow im Gehäuse aussieht. Sondern wie gut die Radis mit Frischluft versorgt werden.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Die Faustregel besagt das eine Kühlfläche von 120X120mm ausreicht um 100 Watt abzukühlen.


Die Faustregel ist veralteter Blödsinn. Damit wird´s nicht besser als unter Luft. Heutige Luftkühler sind bisschen besser, da braucht es schon mehr Aufwand, um einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu erzielen. 50W für einen 120er, sonst kann man sich die Kohle sparen. Meine Meinung.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Warum, braucht man da noch einen Mora ?


Wie gesagt, damit man einen wirklichen Mehrwert von der Wakü hat.


Antitribu schrieb:


> , bezahle 500 €+- für die Teile,


Wenn es gut sein soll, kann man eher mit 1000€ rechnen. Ist leider so. Graka-Blöcke kosten einen Haufen Geld und Radiatoren braucht man auch mehr, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Denn eines ist sicher : So eine Metallmonster schnalle ich mir nicht auf den Tisch...


Der Mora muss ja nicht auf den Tisch. Der findet es auch unter dem Tisch sehr gemütlich. Oder woanders.


----------



## IICARUS (26. September 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Das wird wohl schwierig, kommt auf das Gehäuse und den Riser an. Bei einem Gehäuse, welches extra mehrere vertikale Slotblenden hat, sollte man bei einem ausreichend langen Kabel durchaus noch ne Soundkarte dahinter bekommen.


Das stimmt, es gibt Halterungen die näher an der Scheibe sitzen und andere näher am Mainboard.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Mora muss ja nicht auf den Tisch. Der findet es auch unter dem Tisch sehr gemütlich. Oder woanders.


Meiner sitzt auch unter dem Tisch und da stört er niemanden.


----------



## Antitribu (26. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Faustregel besagt nur was verbaut sein soll, damit ein Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte nicht ins Grenzbereich der Temperaturen kommen. Das wird aber weder kühl, noch leise ausfallen. Ein Mora muss nur dann mit verbaut werden, wenn in einem Gehäuse nichts ausreichend Platz für Radiatoren besteht oder die Temperaturen durch noch mehr Fläche, *noch* kühler und *noch* leiser ausfallen soll. Denn um so mehr Fläche, um so mehr Kühlflüssigkeit kann zeitgleich heruntergekühlt werden und da dann ein bestimmter Punkt erreicht wird, muss die Wassertemperatur nicht noch kühler werden, so dass dann auch die Drehzahlen der Lüfter langsamer drehen können. Denn mit zu wenig Fläche stellen die Drehzahlen ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperaturen her.


Danke für den Post, jetzt macht auch ein Mora Sinn ( Will aber trotzdem keinen ) Ich ging immer davon aus das die Faustregel 120mm = 100 Watt Kühlung gilt. Weshalb ich nie verstand warum man sich noch so einen Metallbrocken hinstellt.

Wenn man hingegen die Rechnung von Sinusspass nimmt :


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Faustregel ist veralteter Blödsinn. Damit wird´s nicht besser als unter Luft. Heutige Luftkühler sind bisschen besser, da braucht es schon mehr Aufwand, um einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu erzielen. 50W für einen 120er, sonst kann man sich die Kohle sparen. Meine Meinung.


Weil viele Gehäuse von vornherein nicht genügend Radiatorfläche bieten um auch nur ein Moderates System vernünftig zu kühlen weshalb man eben auf externe Lösungen setzten muss. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wie ich meinen tatsächlichen Kühlbedarf berechnen muss.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Mora muss ja nicht auf den Tisch. Der findet es auch unter dem Tisch sehr gemütlich. Oder woanders.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, mir geht es nicht darum ob das Teil auf dem Tisch, unter dem Tisch oder den Fensterbrett steht, sondern die bloße Präsenz davon. Jeder der das Teil sieht und dem ich erkläre was das ist wird mich für verrückt halten  was ich ganz gerne vermeiden möchte indem ich alles in das Gehäuse stecke...

Aber ich verstehe auch den Vorteil davon. Das Teil ist von der Kühlleistung her immens, kostet auch nicht mehr als 3 reguläre Radiatoren und dazu kann man das Teil tatsächlich auf Fensterbrett oder sonst wo hinstellen wo es kühler ist...





						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Ich hoffe man kann meinen Warenkorb hier lesen ... Hier mit dabei wären unter anderem 3 Stück 360er Radiatoren welche ich im Lian Li Dynamic unterbringen könnte womit dir Kühlleistung für eine Graka und eine CPU ausreichen sollten. Rein nur die WaKü und alles für unter 600 €.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. September 2021)

Also die Blöcke fehlen noch (weißt du glaub ich selbst) und eine ordentliche Steuerung wäre auch nicht verkehrt.
Außerdem sind X-Flow-Radis meistens geringfügig schlechter als "normale". Die Anordnung der Anschlussgewinde macht es auch nicht immer leichter. 
Der Schlauch enthält Weichmacher und versifft das System damit, sobald die Temperaturen etwas wärmer als handwarm werden. Mit genau dem Müll durfte ich selbst meine Erfahrungen machen.
Sonst.... ja gut, der Agb ist überteuert und für das Geld bekommt man einen aus Echtglas, aber gut, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> In IICARUS Bild kann man zwei Radiatoren sehen, einen 360er an der Front und einen 240 oder 280er an der Decke. Die Faustregel besagt das eine Kühlfläche von 120X120mm ausreicht um 100 Watt abzukühlen. Nachdem ich jetzt in dem Case kein SLI /Crossfire oder ähnliche massive Spielereien sehe müssten die Radiatoren doch leicht für das System ausreichen, oder ? Warum, braucht man da noch einen Mora ?


Ich finde man sollte schon mal erwähnen das sowohl @Sinusspass  auch @IICARUS nicht den Standard in Sachen Wasserkühlung darstellen.

Du kannst so einen 5600x und eine 1080 auch wirklich ganz entspannt mit 2x 360er kühlen und wirst dich da nicht im Drehzahlbereich über 1000rpm bewegen. Klar dein Wasser wird dabei definitiv wärmer als 30°C aber das ist absolut kein Problem.

Nicht falsch verstehen ihr zwei, ich bin ja selber ein bisschen verrückt, aber finde das kommt in dem thread nicht wirklich rüber.

1080ti= ~250W
5600x= ~142W

400W:50W=8x120mm

Ich behaupte das auch mit 2x360 genügend kühlfläche vorhanden ist. Selbst wenn irgendwann eine größere Karte ins Gehäuse einzieht.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Danke für den Post, jetzt macht auch ein Mora Sinn ( Will aber trotzdem keinen ) Ich ging immer davon aus das die Faustregel 120mm = 100 Watt Kühlung gilt. Weshalb ich nie verstand warum man sich noch so einen Metallbrocken hinstellt.
> 
> Wenn man hingegen die Rechnung von Sinusspass nimmt :
> 
> Weil viele Gehäuse von vornherein nicht genügend Radiatorfläche bieten um auch nur ein Moderates System vernünftig zu kühlen weshalb man eben auf externe Lösungen setzten muss. Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wie ich meinen tatsächlichen Kühlbedarf berechnen muss.


Auch hier bitte: ein moderates System mit 500W im Schnitt kann man sehr gut mit interner Fläche kühlen.

Sämtliche WaKü Bauteile sind im Schnitt bis 50°C Wasser spezifiziert. D.h. du kannst dir deine Lüfter einstellen das sie bis 40°C z.b. unhörbar sind. 

Und ob deine GPU am Ende 62°C oder 72°C hat interessiert dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. September 2021)

Also ich kann nur von meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten.
Ich besitze einen 360mm einen 280mm und einen 240mm XFlow  Kühle damit einen 5600x und eine 3090.
Bei Ca 700RPM Umdrehungen der Lüfter (für mich nicht wahrnehmbar Störend) erreiche ich eine GPU temp von 55C und ca 65C auf der CPU.
Das Delta T zur Umgebung Temperatur ist etwa 17 Kelvin vlt auch mal 18 ( Luft zu Wasser am Eingang) am Ausgang also nach der GPU und CPU sind es etwa 20 Kelvin bis 21 Delta T.


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Du kannst so einen 5600x und eine 1080 auch wirklich ganz entspannt mit 2x 360er kühlen und wirst dich da nicht im Drehzahlbereich über 1000rpm bewegen. Klar dein Wasser wird dabei definitiv wärmer als 30°C aber das ist absolut kein Problem.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen ihr zwei, ich bin ja selber ein bisschen verrückt, aber finde das kommt in dem thread nicht wirklich rüber.


Das kann man nicht sagen, denn die Drehzahlen bilden immer ein Kompromiss zwischen der erreichten Wassertemperatur und der Lautstärke. Zum Beispiel kann ich meine Drehzahl auch auf max. 800 U/min drehen lassen, dann liege ich zwar laut deiner Aussage unter 1000 U/min, dafür muss ich aber auch mit einer höheren Wassertemperatur rechnen.

Zum Beispiel mit meinen intern verbauten Radiatoren 240 + 420 komme ich mit einer Drehzahl zwischen 1000-1100 U/min auf etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur. Das wäre jetzt vollkommen ausreichen und noch nicht mal mit meinen Noctua Lüfter so laut. Natürlich könnte ich auch mit den Drehzahlen unter 1000 U/min gehen, aber dann würde ich bestimmt auch die 40°C übersteigen.

Bei meinem Sohn ist es schon etwas enger mit seinem 240 + 360er Radiator. Denn er kommt mit einer Drehzahl von 1300 U/min auf 42-44°C. Würde er unter 1000 U/min bleiben, würde er fast an die 50°C kommen. Natürlich kann er auch wiederum kühler werden, wenn er die Drehzahl bis zu 2200 U/min laufen lässt. In einem Test hat er mit solch einer Drehzahl dann auch 37°C halten können. Aber leise war dann der Rechner nicht mehr.

In diesem Sinn geht es Kühl und Leise nur mit mehr Fläche, denn nur leise geht auch mit weniger.

In seinem Fall reicht es aber aus, auch wenn es nicht ganz so kühl und leise ist.
Verbessert hat er sich jedenfalls trotzdem im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung, was er zuvor hatte.



Eyren schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das auch mit 2x360 genügend kühlfläche vorhanden ist. Selbst wenn irgendwann eine größere Karte ins Gehäuse einzieht.


Selbst verständlich, aber am Ende kommt es halt auch mit darauf an wie leise es ausfallen soll und das geht halt nur mit einer bestimmten Fläche der Radiatoren. Da dann zur selben Zeit mehr Wasser heruntergekühlt wird und auch die Lüfter deshalb langsamer drehen können. Das leise kommt ja von einer geringen Drehzahl der Lüfter und dann muss noch nicht mal Dämmmaterial mit verbaut sein.



Eyren schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte schon mal erwähnen das sowohl @Sinusspass auch @IICARUS nicht den Standard in Sachen Wasserkühlung darstellen.


Das sowieso, in meinem Fall kam mein Mora auch erst später dazu, aber nicht weil meine Kühlung nicht ausreichte, sondern weil ich es noch leiser haben wollte und mit dem Mora bleibt mein Rechner selbst mit Last noch lautlos. Zwar war mir dieses zuvor nicht bekannt, aber so besser, weil mein Rechner im Wohnzimmer ist, wo auch manchmal Familienangehörige hinter mir einfach mal gemütlich Fernsehen wollen.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Bei Ca 700RPM Umdrehungen der Lüfter (für mich nicht wahrnehmbar Störend) erreiche ich eine GPU temp von 55C und ca 65C auf der CPU.


Mein Sohn erreicht dieselben Temperaturen der GPU und CPU mit 42-44°C Wassertemperatur, muss aber dazu die Lüfter bereits auf 1300 U/min laufen haben. Damit ist der Rechner schon hörbar, aber wir stufen den Rechner noch nicht in Laut ein. Wobei dieses objektiv jeder anders empfindet.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht sagen, denn die Drehzahlen bilden immer ein Kompromiss zwischen der erreichten Wassertemperatur und der Lautstärke. Zum Beispiel kann ich meine Drehzahl auch auf max. 800 U/min drehen lassen, dann liege ich zwar laut deiner Aussage unter 1000 U/min, dafür muss ich aber auch mit einer höheren Wassertemperatur rechnen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel mit meinen intern verbauten Radiatoren 240 + 420 komme ich mit einer Drehzahl zwischen 1000-1100 U/min auf etwa 38°C Wassertemperatur. Das wäre jetzt vollkommen ausreichen und noch nicht mal mit meinen Noctua Lüfter so laut. Natürlich könnte ich auch mit den Drehzahlen unter 1000 U/min gehen, aber dann würde ich bestimmt auch die 40°C übersteigen.
> 
> ...


Das mit der höheren Wassertemperatur bei geringerer Drehzahl sagte ich ja ebenfalls. Aber man muss auch deutlich dazu sagen das 40°C nicht ansatzweise kritisch sind. Wir drei gestörten würden rotieren bei 40°C aber das liegt an uns, nicht an der Technik.

Wie gesagt ich kühle auch mit 360+280+MoRa360+Aquaduct 720 und überlege als nächstes die zwei kleinen internen gegen zwei 560er zu tauschen. Immerhin erreiche im Sommer beim benchen teilweise 29°C Wasser! 😉


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2021)

Sehe ich auch nicht als kritisch an und ich habe meine Wassertemperatur auch schon mit Absicht bis 47°C hochgetrieben, weil damit die Luft besser in den Ausgleichsbehälter gedrückt wird. Allerdings muss ich mit anmerken, dass ich zuvor mit einem durchsichtigen Schlauch, was ja Weichmacher mit beinhaltet selbst nach 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher im Kühler vorfinden konnte. Das wird zum einen am Schlauch gelegen haben, da ich eines verwendet haben was wenig Weichmacher beinhaltet, aber auch an der Wassertemperatur von 30°C unter Last. Denn auch hohe Temperaturen begünstigen das Auswaschen von Weichmacher.

Natürlich gibt es dazu auch schwarzen Weichmacherfreien Schlauch, was ich Beispielsweise im Rechner meines Sohnes verbaut habe und bei mir habe ich ehe Hardtube verbaut und zum Mora geht auch ein Weichmacher freier Schlauch hin.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Ich hab übrigens eine neue Idee für meine Kühlung.

Gerade auf der Baustelle die Inspiration bekommen:

Deckenpanele!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat man Fläche!


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da hat man Fläche!


Mit einem Büroraum, wo mehrere Rechner daran angebunden wären, könnte man auch den Raum damit beheizten.
Ich merke ja schon mit meinem Mora, dass ich im Winter ein klein wenig was davon habe. Zumindest in der Nähe des Schreibtisch, mit längerer Zeit in Games. 

Aber dazu muss kein Mora angebunden sein, im kleinem Zimmer meines Sohnes, wird es auch oft mit geschlossener Tür sehr warm. Habe auch schonmal sein Zimmer (Tür war bereits geschlossen) betreten und bin sofort wieder herausgegangen, da es mir darin zu warm war. Die Tür habe ich dann natürlich geschlossen, damit die Wärme nicht entweichen kann... 

Habe ihm aber schon oft gesagt, er soll die Tür auflassen.
Aber er sitzt lieber im warmen Zimmer und ist so ungestört.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. September 2021)

Erstmal vorweg: Volle Zustimmung!


Eyren schrieb:


> Du kannst so einen 5600x und eine 1080 auch wirklich ganz entspannt mit 2x 360er kühlen und wirst dich da nicht im Drehzahlbereich über 1000rpm bewegen. Klar dein Wasser wird dabei definitiv wärmer als 30°C aber das ist absolut kein Problem.


Klar langt die Fläche für das, was damit gekühlt werden soll, locker sogar. Da würde sogar ein 360er reichen, auch wenn es dann wirklich nicht mehr schön ist.

Jetzt kommt aber das große Aber:
Einen 5600x bekommt man mit so gut wie jedem Luftkühler ordentlich leise gekühlt. Das haben ja auch schon mehrere im Thread festgestellt. Das Ding braucht ja nicht viel und die Kühlerbemessung läuft quasi nur über den Verbrauch. Da spielt die Grafikkarte eben rein. Das Problem dabei ist, heutige Grafikkarten haben schon massive Luftkühler drauf. Die laufen bereits unter Luft (halbwegs Airflow im Case vorausgesetzt) mit akzeptablen Temperaturen und mit ordentlicher Lautstärke, und das trotz hoher Verbräuche.
Da ist der Punkt dann recht einfach. Man gibt Geld aus für Kühler und Pumpe und Agb und Schlauch und Anschlüsse und all das, aber das ganze bringt ja nichts ohne Radifläche. Dann nimmt man da 2 360er. Ist ja ok. Nur was hat man dann? 500, 600, 700€ ausgegeben für ne Wakü, die die Temperaturen gar nicht mal so sehr senkt (und sie beim Prozzi sehr wahrscheinlich sogar anhebt) und auch nicht so viel leiser ist als eine ordentlich eingestellte Luftkühlung.
Es macht dann eben einfach mehr Sinn, noch mehr Geld in Radiatorfläche zu stecken, denn da kommt der Vorteil her. Das ist im Verhältnis kein großer finanzieller Mehraufwand und die Pumpe wird es in 99% der Fälle auch schaffen, aber der Mehrwert dadurch ist enorm. Das macht dann den entscheidenden Unterschied aus zwischen 700€ ausgegeben und bisschen Mehrwert und 900€ ausgegeben und ordentlich Mehrwert.
Das ist meine Meinung zu der Sache und daher kommt auch die 50W/120er Argumentation. Einfach weil es sich erst dann lohnt.

Und das ist der Punkt: Aus P/L-Sicht lohnt sich eine Wakü mit so wenig Fläche nicht. Da sollte es eben mehr sein.


Eyren schrieb:


> Und ob deine GPU am Ende 62°C oder 72°C hat interessiert dann auch nicht mehr.


Der GPU ist das wurscht, die hat nur ein geringes Delta zum Wasser, da ist das ok, wenn die Brühe mit >40°C ankommt. Aber der Prozzi? Der liegt gerne mal 40K über der Wassertemperatur, und dann hat man wieder Ärger, wenn das Ding auf 80°C vor sich hin rechnet. Klar, dem 5600x ist das egal und der wird vielleicht 50MHz langsamer laufen als mit 10K weniger. Nur kommt dann der Sommer mit >30°C Lufttemperatur (ok, da kann man jetzt argumentieren, dass man dann nicht am PC gammeln sollte) und das Wasser wird 50°C warm. Dann fängt langsam der Ärger an, wenn der Prozzi die 90°C knackt und das Wasser die Temperaturen nicht mag.

So sehe ich die Sache zumindest. Wenn kein Mora gewünscht ist, ist das ok. Dann soll es ein interner Loop sein, aber dann auch in einem richtigen Gehäuse. Und weder das Pure Base 500 noch das O11 sind da die ideale Wahl. Klar, ins O11 passt schon was rein, aber ein Radi bekommt immer vorgewärmte Luft und das Ding ist doch recht restriktiv. Und mit 3 360ern wirds bisschen eng.
Mein Vorschlag: Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2. Hat ordentliche Luftdurchlässe und bietet Platz für 2 480er und einen 360er, die alle Frischluft bekommen, und dann noch für 4 Lüfter, die die warme Abluft wieder entfernen. Ich hab selber einen Freund zu dem Ding beschwatzt und er ist so schon begeistert und bekommt bald genau diesen Wakü-Aufbau da rein gebastelt. Für ne 3080ti und einen 5800x.


Eyren schrieb:


> Wir drei gestörten würden rotieren bei 40°C aber das liegt an uns, nicht an der Technik.


Ja, 40°C würden bei mir deutlich >30°C Raumtemperatur bedeuten. Da mache ich nichts mehr, was den PC irgendwie belastet.


Eyren schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich kühle auch mit 360+280+MoRa360+Aquaduct 720 und überlege als nächstes die zwei kleinen internen gegen zwei 560er zu tauschen. Immerhin erreiche im Sommer beim benchen teilweise 29°C Wasser! 😉


So viel?


Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens eine neue Idee für meine Kühlung.
> 
> Gerade auf der Baustelle die Inspiration bekommen:
> 
> Deckenpanele!


Ach, Dreck! Ich hab letztes Jahr renoviert.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg: Volle Zustimmung!
> 
> Klar langt die Fläche für das, was damit gekühlt werden soll, locker sogar. Da würde sogar ein 360er reichen, auch wenn es dann wirklich nicht mehr schön ist.
> 
> ...


Na klar hast du recht mit deinen Argumenten. 

Ich finde halt nur den Hinweis angebracht, das es auch mit weniger vernünftig läuft.

Es geht um die erste WaKü und diese für wirklich sparsame Komponenten.

Vielleicht denke ich da auch zu einfach aber ich plane meine System und auch meine WaKü für das hier und jetzt.  Ich würde halt, egal wie verrückt ich bin, nicht soviel Radiatorfläche für z.b. meinen alten I7 6700k einplanen mit einer RX480.

Joa mich stören die 29°C ja auch aber wenn ich bei voller last und 23°C Zimmertemp noch niedriger will muss ich die Lüfter auf über 800rpm laufen lassen.

Also bleibt mir nur die Wahl zwischen Nudelwasser oder Tupolev beim Start. 

Ich hab da mal mit dem Klimemensch gesprochen.  Diese Deckenpanele gibt es als System mit 2 Kreisen. 

In ersten Kreis wäre die Wakü angebunden und durch den zweiten würde frisch Wasser aus dem Hahn strömen. So würde man doch fantastisch kühlen und gleichzeitig hätte man keine Verunreinigungen im System 😱 

Ok genug offtopic....

@TE beherzige den Gehäuserat von Sinus, selbst wenn du heute eine kleine Wakü baust weiß man nie was die Zukunft bringt. Ärgert dich nur wenn du in 6 Monaten wieder wechseln musst.

PS. Hier im Tower passt auch bisschen WaKü rein.


----------



## IICARUS (27. September 2021)

Generell gebe ich dir auch recht, dennoch müssen wir mit Beratungsthemen darauf hinweisen. Denn User, die bisher noch nie damit was zu tun haben, sind oft dem Glauben nahe, dass alleine der Umstand mit Wasser zu kühlen ausreichen würde. So gab es auch schon Fälle, wo man ein Loop nur durch ein 360er Radiator bestehen sollte und damit aber Prozessor und Grafikkarte gekühlt werden sollte.

Oder wenn es heißt kühl und leise kühlen zu wollen und dann wird sogar eine Zieltemperatur von nur 30°C mit dem Wasser gerechnet. Da muss man dann auch darauf hinweisen, dass solch eine Temperatur mit zwei 360er Radiatoren nicht zu erreichen ist. Ich sehe es auch oft in Themen mit AIOs, wo manche denke damit besonders niedrige Temperaturen im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung zu erreichen.


----------



## MySound (28. September 2021)

Passt jetzt hier nicht 100%, aber:
Ich hab nen 5900x mit ner Kraken 360 AIO und ne EVGA 3080ti Hybrid, also ebenfalls AIO.

Die Kraken AIO zeigt die Temperatur der Kühlflüssigkeit und über die Software kann man die Lüfter nach dieser Temperatur steuern, was ja auch mehr Sinn macht als CPU Temperatur.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: sogar im Multicore benchmarks und laut HWInfo 230w Leistung der CPU (PBO2, +200 MHz, EDC usw erhöht) steigt die Kühlflüssigkeit bei MINIMALdrehzahl der AIO nicht über 43, 44 Grad und ist dabei absolut unhörbar. Also wenn’s nur um ne leise CPU geht muss es, wie ihr auch schon geschrieben habt, sicher keine Wakü sein, Custom gleich doppelt nicht. Hab auch länger überlegt ne Custom Wakü zu bauen. War mir für meine Zwecke (leises System und trotzdem Leistung) dann aber zu teuer. 

Die 450w der GPU mit ner 240er weg zu bekommen ist ein anderes Thema….


----------



## Antitribu (10. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also die Blöcke fehlen noch (weißt du glaub ich selbst)


Mit Blöcken meinst du CPU sowie GPU Kühlerblöcke nehme ich an. Den CPU Block habe ich weggelassen da ich ursprünglich vorhatte den CPU mit Luft zu kühlen wovon ich mehr und mehr abkomme. 
Den GPU Kühler habe ich widerum wegelassen weil ich mir bereits eine Wassergekühlte Graka geholt habe - Konnte bei dem Preis nicht wiederstehen - und auch für dir Zukunft wollte ich eher bei Costumdesings  der Hersteller setzen wie z.B. :



			https://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GeForce-WATERFORCE-Graphics-GV-N3090AORUSX/dp/B08R5J94WP
		


Wenn so was eben mal wieder zu einen halbwegs vernünftigen Preis verfügbar ist....



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Agb ist überteuert und für das Geld bekommt man einen aus Echtglas, aber gut, jeder wie er will.


Ich weiß was du meinst, leider sieht es auf Mindfactory ein bisschen mager aus was Agb/pumpe Kombis angeht. Mein Plan wäre eher mittlerweile eher folgende Kombi :

Als AGB/Pumpe





__





						Raijintek ANTILA D5 EVO RBW Pumpe mit AGB, ARGB - schwarz
					

Pumpen/AGB-Kombo von Raijintek, D5-Pumpe, 3,9 m Förderhöhe, 1500 L/h Fördervolumen, adressierbare RGB-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				




Für die Steuerung





						aqua computer QUADRO Lüftersteuerung für PWM-Lüfter
					

RGB-LED- und PWM-Controller von aqua computer, vier 4-Pin-PWM-Steckpläte mit jeweils 25 Watt, vier RGB-LED-Kanäle für RGBpx-Strips, mit USB- und aquabus-Schnittstelle




					www.caseking.de
				




Nur wie der Temperatursensor der von der Steuerung verbaut wird muss ich noch raus finden..



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der Schlauch enthält Weichmacher und versifft das System damit, sobald die Temperaturen etwas wärmer als handwarm werden. Mit genau dem Müll durfte ich selbst meine Erfahrungen machen.


Danke für die Warnung, so wie ich das sehe beinhalten alle transparente Schläuche Weichmacher weshalb ich wohl besser bei schwarzen bleibe. Oder gibt es mittlerweile Ausnahmen mit den durchsichtigen Schläuchen ? Sind schwarze Schläuche weniger Wartungintensiv ?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Denn User, die bisher noch nie damit was zu tun haben, sind oft dem Glauben nahe, dass alleine der Umstand mit Wasser zu kühlen ausreichen würde.



Ganz so ist es zwar bei mir wieder nicht aber ja, man sollte erwähnen das Wasserkühlung kein Deut "effizienter" ist als Luftkühlung, man kann die Abwärme nur eben besser verteilen und deshalb sollte man eben ein Case mit viel Platz für Radifläche nehmen oder gleich Auslagern ( MO-RA ) oder es bleiben lassen...

Der Tip mit dem Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, wobei ich zugeben muss das mir der 719 besser gefallen würde. Hat nicht den Airflow weil die Front beim Pro2 praktisch nicht vorhanden ist aber das Design erscheint mir eleganter und die Kühlflächen sind die gleichen. Meint ihr ich verliere viel Kühlleistung durch die geschlossenere Front ? Sollte ich mir den Radiator an der Decke sparen ? Ich mein der wird nur Abwärme abbekommen, sollte ich hier eher freilassen und nur mit Lüfter bestücken um die Luft schneller raus zu bekommen ?



MySound schrieb:


> Die 450w der GPU mit ner 240er weg zu bekommen ist ein anderes Thema….


Dann ist das hier wohl über kurz oder lang ein Reinfall, oder sehe ich hier etwas falsch ?



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08R5D3374/?smid=A12VMPPAKY36II&tag=idealode-aw3-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B08R5D3374&ascsubtag=PPteP8tYnQK8N_WhVlAeJw&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Als AGB/Pumpe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man machen,  wäre, mir zu teuer für das Gebotene, aber wenn die Optik gefällt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Nur wie der Temperatursensor der von der Steuerung verbaut wird muss ich noch raus finden..


Ja, das ist bisschen blöd. Den muss man irgendwo an einem Anschluss festkleben oder klemmen. Es gibt die Dinger auch mit kleiner Anschlussverlängerung, aber da ist der Sensor im Grunde der selbe und wird auch nur an den Anschluss gedrückt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Oder gibt es mittlerweile Ausnahmen mit den durchsichtigen Schläuchen ?


Nope.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Sind schwarze Schläuche weniger Wartungintensiv ?


Welche Wartung? Die Dinger halten 100 Jahre.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Ganz so ist es zwar bei mir wieder nicht aber ja, man sollte erwähnen das Wasserkühlung kein Deut "effizienter" ist als Luftkühlung, man kann die Abwärme nur eben besser verteilen


Eigentlich ist der einzige Unterschied, dass man das Kühlwasser aktiv transportieren kann und damit die Abfuhr an die Luft weiter von der Wärmequelle weg erfolgen kann, über mehr Fläche, an einem kühleren Ort,...


Antitribu schrieb:


> und deshalb sollte man eben ein Case mit viel Platz für Radifläche nehmen oder gleich Auslagern ( MO-RA ) oder es bleiben lassen...





Antitribu schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich verliere viel Kühlleistung durch die geschlossenere Front ?


Paar °C werdens schon sein.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir den Radiator an der Decke sparen ?
> Ich mein der wird nur Abwärme abbekommen, sollte ich hier eher freilassen und nur mit Lüfter bestücken um die Luft schneller raus zu bekommen ?


So würde ich das auch machen. Unten, seitlich und vorne durch die Radis rein und oben und hinten raus.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier wohl über kurz oder lang ein Reinfall, oder sehe ich hier etwas falsch ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08R5D3374/?smid=A12VMPPAKY36II&tag=idealode-aw3-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B08R5D3374&ascsubtag=PPteP8tYnQK8N_WhVlAeJw&th=1&psc=1


Wenn man stattdessen viel mehr Fläche zur Verfügung haben kann....


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier wohl über kurz oder lang ein Reinfall, oder sehe ich hier etwas falsch ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08R5D3374...4&ascsubtag=PPteP8tYnQK8N_WhVlAeJw&th=1&psc=1


Eine AIO würde ich nie in Kombination einer Grafikkarte kaufen.
Wir kennen bereits Probleme mit CPU-Kühler als AIO, wo Radiatoren aus Alu bestehen und dann mit der Zeit auch der Kühler oxidiert und sich langsam zusetzt. Zudem sind oft AIOs so aufgebaut, dass Wasser was mit der Zeit verdunsten nicht nachgefüllt werden kann.

Was ist, wenn die AIO Lösung irgendwann nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Wie kann solch eine Grafikkarte dann noch getrieben werden? Klar, das PCB wird von einem custom Modell abstammen und dann muss halt herausgefunden werden, ob es ein Wasserkühler dazuzukaufen gibt oder eine Möglichkeit auf Luft umbauen zu können.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meiner custom Wakü, wo ich jederzeit alles  zum Reinigen zerlegen kann.
Meine Grafikkarte ist auch eine GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB, mit Wasserkühler ab Werk.


----------



## Antitribu (10. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Kann man machen, wäre, mir zu teuer für das Gebotene, aber wenn die Optik gefällt.


Wofür würdest du dich dann entscheiden ? Ich hätte eben gerne eine dezente Beleuchtung und gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältniss. Wie oft fallen Pumpen eigentlich aus ? Wäre es sinnvoll auf Agb/Pumpen Kombis zu verzichten und beides separat zu kaufen ?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> So würde ich das auch machen. Unten, seitlich und vorne durch die Radis rein und oben und hinten raus.


Würde es dann Sinn machen wenn ich oben doppelt bestücke ? Ich meine unterm Deckel Richtung Prozessor 3 X 120 Lüfter verbauen und Oben wo normalerweise der Radiator verbaut wird noch mal 3 120er Lüfter verbauen ? Quasi als Push/Pull Effekt

Das Ziel ist es einen leisen Betrieb zu gewährleisten und keinen Ärger beim Verbauen zu machen, weshalb eher dünne Radiatoren mit weiten Lamellen gesucht sind. Welche Radiatoren würded ihr verwenden ? Schon mal so ein System verbaut ? Ich mach mir hauptsächlich Sorgen wegen den beiden 480er in der Front das die sich am Ende nicht im Weg stehen


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wofür würdest du dich dann entscheiden ? Ich hätte eben gerne eine dezente Beleuchtung und gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältniss.


Beleuchtung ist meistens das Problem. Ich würde ja zum Heatkillertube oder Ultitube greifen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Wie oft fallen Pumpen eigentlich aus ?


Kommt auf die Pumpe an, aber viele Modelle halten in der Regel 10 Jahre und mehr. Pech kann man natürlich immer haben. Meine älteste Pumpe ist eine D5, die seit 2017 jeden Tag mal locker 6 Stunden im Schnitt ihren Dienst versieht. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Wäre es sinnvoll auf Agb/Pumpen Kombis zu verzichten und beides separat zu kaufen ?


Du meinst, den Agb mit Pumpenaufnahme und die Pumpe getrennt zu kaufen oder wirklich einen Agb und eine separate Pumpe zu verbauen?
Ersteres ist nicht ungewöhnlich und mache ich auch oft. Beides zu verbinden ist sehr einfach. Letzteres ist eher eine Nische und hat auch durchaus Vorteile gegenüber einer Kombination. Beim Enthoo 719/Pro2 wird das aber nicht wirklich umsetzbar sein, jedenfalls nicht so, dass es die möglichen Vorteile auch ausspielt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Würde es dann Sinn machen wenn ich oben doppelt bestücke ? Ich meine unterm Deckel Richtung Prozessor 3 X 120 Lüfter verbauen und Oben wo normalerweise der Radiator verbaut wird noch mal 3 120er Lüfter verbauen ? Quasi als Push/Pull Effekt


Kommt der Prozzi jetzt mit unter Wasser? Die Radifläche hast du ja. An sich würde ich aber einfach ganz normal oben meine Lüfter verbauen und gut ist.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist es einen leisen Betrieb zu gewährleisten und keinen Ärger beim Verbauen zu machen, weshalb eher dünne Radiatoren mit weiten Lamellen gesucht sind. Welche Radiatoren würded ihr verwenden ?


HwLabs LS, Corsair XR5, Alphacool Nexxos ST30, XSPC TX.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Schon mal so ein System verbaut ? Ich mach mir hauptsächlich Sorgen wegen den beiden 480er in der Front das die sich am Ende nicht im Weg stehen


Selbst nicht, auch wenn ich es bald bei einem Freund machen werde.
Aber es gibt schon Builds mit diesem Aufbau. Nicht von den Graka-Temperaturen verunsichern lassen, der Block saß nicht richtig, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## MySound (10. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Eine AIO würde ich nie in Kombination einer Grafikkarte kaufen.
> Wir kennen bereits Probleme mit CPU-Kühler als AIO, wo Radiatoren aus Alu bestehen und dann mit der Zeit auch der Kühler oxidiert und sich langsam zusetzt. Zudem sind oft AIOs so aufgebaut, dass Wasser was mit der Zeit verdunsten nicht nachgefüllt werden kann.
> 
> Was ist, wenn die AIO Lösung irgendwann nicht mehr richtig funktioniert? Wie kann solch eine Grafikkarte dann noch getrieben werden? Klar, das PCB wird von einem custom Modell abstammen und dann muss halt herausgefunden werden, ob es ein Wasserkühler dazuzukaufen gibt oder eine Möglichkeit auf Luft umbauen zu können.
> ...



Hab auf meine Evga 3080ti den Hybrid Kühler gebaut. Karte läuft ca 25 grad kühler. Und wenn das Ding kaputt gehen sollte Kauf ich nen neuen. 

Vorher lief die Karte unter Volllast bei ca. 82-85 grad. Jetzt sind’s grad mal 55 bei halber Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Ich würd immer wieder umbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Hab auf meine Evga 3080ti den Hybrid Kühler gebaut. Karte läuft ca 25 grad kühler. Und wenn das Ding kaputt gehen sollte Kauf ich nen neuen.


Ich sprach von einer komplett Lösung seitens des Herstellers direkt mit einer AIO, *wie hier auch als Beispiel und Link danach gefragt wurde*. Umbauen ist wieder was ganz anderes, da du die Grafikkarte jederzeit wieder zurückbauen kannst.


----------



## MySound (10. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich sprach von einer komplett Lösung seitens des Herstellers direkt mit einer AIO, wie hier auch als Beispiel und Link danach gefragt wurde. Umbauen ist wieder was ganz anderes, da du die Grafikkarte jederzeit wieder zurückbauen kannst.


Und was ist die Hybrid Kühlung bei Evga? 
Kannst du schon fertig so kaufen. Direkt vom Hersteller. Wie von dir angesprochen. Ist also nichts „ganz anderes“.

Und wenn dir der Kühler verreckt - RMA bei Evga ist total easy, sogar mit Cross Shopping. Oder einfach nen neuen Hybrid Kühler bestellen. Oder halt irgendwo nen Luftkühler auftreiben bei jemandem wie mir der den rumliegen hat. 





__





						EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti FTW3 Ultra Hybrid Gaming LHR, 12288 MB GDDR6X
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti-Grafikkarte, mit 1.365/1.800 MHz Base-/Boost-Takt, 12 GB GDDR6X VRAM mit 19 GHz RAM-Takt (effektiv), Single-Fan-Kühlerdesign und integrierte AiO




					www.caseking.de


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Und was ist die Hybrid Kühlung bei Evga?
> Kannst du schon fertig so kaufen. Direkt vom Hersteller. Wie von dir angesprochen. Ist also nichts „ganz anderes“.
> 
> Und wenn dir der Kühler verreckt - RMA bei Evga ist total easy, sogar mit Cross Shopping. Oder einfach nen neuen Hybrid Kühler bestellen. Oder halt irgendwo nen Luftkühler auftreiben bei jemandem wie mir der den rumliegen hat.


Hast du schon gemerkt, dass wir hier eine Kaufberatung haben und manche Beiträge daher ein Bezug haben?
Inwiefern hilft jetzt dein Beitrag mit deinem Kühler?

Daher nochmal für dich, hatte ich sogar als Zitat in meinem Beitrag mit dabei stehen... mein Beitrag bezog sich auf die Frage bezüglich dieser Grafikkarte:





						GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3090 Xtreme Waterforce 24G Grafikkarte, Waterforce All-in-One Kühlsystem, 24GB 384-Bit GDDR6X, GV-N3090AORUSX W-24GD Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3090 Xtreme Waterforce 24G Grafikkarte, Waterforce All-in-One Kühlsystem, 24GB 384-Bit GDDR6X, GV-N3090AORUSX W-24GD Grafikkarte - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Schön für dich, du hast solch eine Grafikkarte kaufen können und sogar ein Kühler dazu bekommen. Die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke (Lautlos in Games mit der Drehzahl der Lüfter) was ich mit meiner custom Wakü erreiche, wirst du dennoch nie mit deinem Hybrid hinbekommen.  

Meine Grafikkarte wird komplett mit Wasser gekühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MySound schrieb:


> Und wenn dir der Kühler verreckt - RMA bei Evga ist total easy, sogar mit Cross Shopping.


Und die werden dann extra für dich solch ein Kühler Jahre später auf Lager haben.   
Ganz davon abgesehen, hilft es den TS auch nicht weiter, da er nach einer Gigabyte fragte und nicht nach EVGA, die es momentan auch nicht zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Oktober 2021)

Nur Kleine Info am Rande das Delta T zwischen Wasser und dem 5600x ist ziemlich genau 25C unter Vollast.
Jedenfalls bei mir mit Standard Einstellungen auf dem 5600x und Maximaler verbrauch von 88 watt. 
Benutzt wird ein Alphacool Subzero + EK Quantum Evo .Glaube ich mal beim CPU kühler bin ich mit nicht ganz sicher 
ist auf jedenfall EK und irgendwas mit EVO. Aber Sicher schon 6 oder 7 Jahre alt.


----------



## MySound (12. Oktober 2021)

@IICARUS Mit Menschen wie Dir macht ein Austausch im Forum richtig Spaß 
Die Aussage "Eine AIO würde ich nie in Kombination einer Grafikkarte kaufen." ist halt einfach ne persönliche Meinung deinerseits mit wenig Substanz. Bei viele Leuten funzt das recht gut, auch wenn Du die dann hier niederbügelst mit Deiner charmanten Art.
Und dass man ein System nur mit ner Custom Wakü leise bekommt ist ebenfalls nicht richtig.
Aber was will ich hier noch mehr sagen, wenn der Großmeister spricht dann bin ich mal raus hier 

PS: Die Angeberschiene hast Du aufgemacht mit Deiner dollen Custom Wakü (wow, ich bin tierisch neidisch, Du hast es geschafft 2 Schläuche an ne Pumpe zu stecken).


----------



## IICARUS (12. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> @IICARUS Mit Menschen wie Dir macht ein Austausch im Forum richtig Spaß
> Die Aussage "Eine AIO würde ich nie in Kombination einer Grafikkarte kaufen." ist halt einfach ne persönliche Meinung deinerseits mit wenig Substanz. Bei viele Leuten funzt das recht gut, auch wenn Du die dann hier niederbügelst mit Deiner charmanten Art.
> Und dass man ein System nur mit ner Custom Wakü leise bekommt ist ebenfalls nicht richtig.
> Aber was will ich hier noch mehr sagen, wenn der Großmeister spricht dann bin ich mal raus hier
> ...


Kommt von Dir auch was Nützliches oder geht es Dir nur um unnötig eine Diskussion auszulösen?

Mit einer AIO sind Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbaut, was im Kreislauf zum Oxidieren des Kühlers führt. Die Kühlflüssigkeit beinhaltet zwar Korrosionsschutz, was diesen Vorgang nur rauszögert und nicht gänzlich verhindert. Die Schläuche werden mit der Zeit steif und spröde und können nicht ausgetauscht werden. Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet mit der Zeit und oft lässt sich noch nicht mal destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen.

Mit einem Prozessor würde man sich einfach die nächste AIO kaufen, aber mit einer Grafikkarte sehe ich es etwas kritisch an, wenn sie 5-7 Jahre später nicht mehr läuft und defekt geht. Das Ganze kann auch schon früher anfangen, da Kühlflüssigkeit immer mit der Zeit verdunstet und ein Kühler sich auch nicht von heute auf morgen komplette zusetzt. Eine Herstellergarantie gibt es dann meist nicht mehr und Verschleiß gehört normalerweise ehe nicht zur Garantieleistung dazu.

Hersteller produzieren oft so, dass neu gekauft werden muss und hieraus bezieht sich dann auch dieses Wartungsfrei mit AIOs. Eine Ausnahme macht hier nur Alphacool, dessen AIOs aus Komponenten besteht, die aus dem Bereich custom Wakü kommen. Denn hier kann immer zu jeder Zeit alles zerlegt und in Gang gebracht werden. Eine custom Wakü hat auch hier seine Vorteile, denn zwar kostet alles etwas mehr, aber alles kann Jahrelang betrieben werden und immer wieder aufs neue ergänzt oder gewartet werden. 

Es hat daher schon seine Gründe, weshalb meine persönliche Meinung dazu so ausfällt...


----------



## IICARUS (12. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> PS: Die Angeberschiene hast Du aufgemacht mit Deiner dollen Custom Wakü.


Es sind Anwendungsbeispiele gewesen, um den Themenstarter zu helfen.



MySound schrieb:


> (wow, ich bin tierisch neidisch, Du hast es geschafft 2 Schläuche an ne Pumpe zu stecken).


Habe durchsichtige Schläuche ohne Weichmacher verbaut, die sich Hardtubes nennen...


----------



## Noel1987 (12. Oktober 2021)

Hier ist was los 😂
Aber ich würde auch keine aio mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte Verbinden 
Ich hatte meinen 5800x und 3080ti kurzzeitig mit 2*360er laufen 
Da war ich schon über 40 Grad Wasser und die CPU hat kaum was verbraucht 
Jetzt stell ich mir vor das ich nur einen habe ohne abg und entkoppelter pumpe 
Die Pumpe liegt direkt im kühler in der Nähe vom Hotspot des GPU Chips 

Man kann einfach nicht sagen das dies besser ist als wenn man ein gutes custom Modell hat , die Lüfter gegen eine aio zu tauschen 
Man hat dadurch nichts gewonnen

Klar geht es hier um eine Karte der älteren Generation und einem 5600x 
Aber alleine das ich für CPU und GPU 2* ne aio brauche ... Wenn ich ne gute möchte je 200 Euro 
Dann Bau ich mir für das Geld schon eine custom zusammen, wo ich wenn was defekt ist nur Teile tauschen muss und nicht wieder ganze 200 ausgeben muss


----------



## IICARUS (12. Oktober 2021)

Habe auch allgemein nichts gegen eine AIO, nur bei einer Grafikkarte finde ich es nicht gut, da sich die meisten nicht gut "Warten" lassen. Mit einer custom Wakü bzw. mit einer ALC AIO kann ich alles zerlegen, reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2021)

MySound schrieb:


> Die Aussage "Eine AIO würde ich nie in Kombination einer Grafikkarte kaufen." ist halt einfach ne persönliche Meinung deinerseits mit wenig Substanz.


Wieso, der Grundgedanke dahinter bezüglich nicht möglicher Wartung stimmt doch.


MySound schrieb:


> Bei viele Leuten funzt das recht gut,


Klar geht sowas, aber geht es auch noch nach paar Jahren, wo man das Ding dann wieder loswerden und dafür gerne noch bisschen Geld bekommen will?
Da ist das Problem bei AiO-Karten. Außerdem reicht es noch nicht für wirklich leise. Dafür sind AiOs zu klein.


MySound schrieb:


> Und dass man ein System nur mit ner Custom Wakü leise bekommt ist ebenfalls nicht richtig.


Doch. Gut, leise  anstatt laut geht auch anders. Aber wirklich leise, sprich unhörbar, geht nur mit ner custom Wakü. Zumindest bei halbwegs anständiger Hardware.


MySound schrieb:


> PS: Die Angeberschiene hast Du aufgemacht mit Deiner dollen Custom Wakü


Was?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MySound schrieb:


> (wow, ich bin tierisch neidisch, Du hast es geschafft 2 Schläuche an ne Pumpe zu stecken).


Danke dass du Werbung dafür machst, dass es nicht so schwer ist, ne custom Wakü zu bauen. Das ist bei den meisten Leuten einer der Hauptgründe (neben den Kohlen und der Wartung), keine zu bauen.
Es kann natürlich auch etwas schwieriger werden, kommt ganz drauf an, was man bauen will.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt von Dir auch was Nützliches oder geht es Dir nur um unnötig eine Diskussion auszulösen?


Macht doch Spaß. Ohne Diskussionen wäre es langweilig und man müsste sein Hirn auch nicht anstrengen.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet mit der Zeit und oft lässt sich noch nicht mal destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen.


Der Ausgleichsbehälter, zweitgrößter Vorteil der custom Wakü. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe auch allgemein nichts gegen eine AIO


Ich schon, aber ich kanns auch begründen. Die meisten Argumente hast du ja schon genannt.


IICARUS schrieb:


> ALC AIO


Ja, und weil für die Grafikkarte der mit Abstand schwerste Schritt die Montage des Blockes ist (egal ob AiO oder custom), gibts keinen Grund, nicht gleich ne custom Wakü zu bauen.


----------



## Noel1987 (13. Oktober 2021)

@Sinusspass 
Hast vergessen aufzuzählen wie viel Radiatoren verbaut sind 😂


----------



## Antitribu (13. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Beleuchtung ist meistens das Problem. Ich würde ja zum Heatkillertube oder Ultitube greifen.


Wie meinst du das mit der Beleuchtung ? Alle Beleuchtungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen weil jeder Hersteller ( Corsair, Asus, Msi ect. ) sein eigenes Software-Süppchen kocht oder weil man hier ein spezielles Steuergerät braucht ?

Was ist an Ultitube anders als bei der Kombi die ich genommen hätte ? Nur das Echtglas und bessere Verarbeitung ?

Bei der Frage ob der getrennte Kauf von Pumpe und AGB Sinn macht war das ein Agb ja kaum kaputtgehen kann, einen Pumpe hingegen schon. Wenn ich also eine Kombi kaufe muss ich beides wegwerfen und getrennt nur eine neue Pumpe einbauen.

Was meine Bedenken zu den Radiatoren an Front und Seite angeht meinte ich welche Größe und Höhe ich da rein bringe ohne dass sich beide im Weg stehen ? 

Und auch wenn ich jetzt furchtbar blauäugig wirke: Muss man Pumpen drosseln ? Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Pumpe hops geht ? Schon klar, das System wird heiß weil praktisch keine Kühlung stattfindet. Aber bekommt man das mit ? Schon mal jemand so einen Fall gehabt ?


----------



## IICARUS (13. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Bei der Frage ob der getrennte Kauf von Pumpe und AGB Sinn macht war das ein Agb ja kaum kaputtgehen kann, einen Pumpe hingegen schon. Wenn ich also eine Kombi kaufe muss ich beides wegwerfen und getrennt nur eine neue Pumpe einbauen.


Die Kombis sind auch zusammengebaut. Geht die Pumpe defekt, kaufst dir nur die Pumpe einzeln und tauscht sie aus.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Was meine Bedenken zu den Radiatoren an Front und Seite angeht meinte ich welche Größe und Höhe ich da rein bringe ohne dass sich beide im Weg stehen ?


Dazu kann ich dir nichts aussagen, kommt ganz auf das Gehäuse an und der Radiatoren. Denn die Radiatoren fallen auch immer etwas unterschiedlich aus. In den Produktbeschreibungen stehen auch die Maße dabei, wie groß der Radiator ist. Bei den Gehäuse steht leider nicht immer dabei, ob Radiatoren zusammen gut verbaut werden können. Dein Thema ist jetzt auch schon etwas länger her, sodass ich jetzt auch nicht alles in Erinnerung habe, was für ein Gehäuse und Radiatoren verbaut werden sollen. Aber ohne das Gehäuse vor mir stehen zu haben, könnte ich ggf. auch nicht viel dazu aussagen. Es seiden es handelt sich um Radiatoren die von der Größe her offensichtlich passen werden.

Vielleicht kannst du als EDIT im ersten Post eine vorläufige Zusammenstellung mit einstellen, damit wir nochmals zurückschauen können, was du dir alles bereits ausgesucht hast. Denn auf 3 Seiten alles verteilt, wird es etwas schwer wieder alles wiederzufinden.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Und auch wenn ich jetzt furchtbar blauäugig wirke: Muss man Pumpen drosseln ? Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Pumpe hops geht ? Schon klar, das System wird heiß weil praktisch keine Kühlung stattfindet. Aber bekommt man das mit ? Schon mal jemand so einen Fall gehabt ?


Der Pumpe macht es nichts aus, gedrosselt wird meist deshalb, damit die Pumpe leiser wird. Weil die Pumpe normalerweise, wenn sie ausreichend Leistung hat, weder gedrosselt, noch nach Temperatur geregelt werden muss. Habe noch nicht viele Pumpen verbaut, aber meine Aquastream Ultimate läuft jetzt fast 4 Jahre ohne Ausfall. Von meinem Sohn die D5 Next läuft jetzt etwa 3/4 Jahr.

Sollte die Pumpe ausfallen, wird der Prozessor mit 100°C sich anfangen herunter zu takten und dann sogar Notabschalten. Hatte mal den Stecker der AIO aus einem unseren Rechner nicht richtig darauf gesteckt und da ging der Rechner nach ein paar Minuten aus, weil die 100°C leicht überschritten wurden. Zuvor hing das Desktop etwas, weil anscheint der Prozessor bereits am herunter takten war.

Kritisch könnte es nur mit Hardtube werden  oder wenn ein Schlauch ohne Schlauchschelle einfach auf einer Tülle steckt. Mit Anschraubanschluss, passiert in der Regel nichts, weil der Schlauch stark auf der Nut geklemmt wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der Beleuchtung ?


Eher, dass Beleuchtung üblicherweise ein Hindernis darstellt. Heatkillertube und Ultitube kommen da etwas mager daher. Gut, kann man ändern, aber ab Werk hat man bei HK-Tube eben (je nach Konfiguration) nur Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für schmale RGB-Streifen und beim Ultitube den hässlichen Ring. Da sind andere Hersteller nun mal besser aufgestellt, auch wenn es meistens Plastik ist.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Alle Beleuchtungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen weil jeder Hersteller ( Corsair, Asus, Msi ect. ) sein eigenes Software-Süppchen kocht


Das auch.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Was ist an Ultitube anders als bei der Kombi die ich genommen hätte ? Nur das Echtglas und bessere Verarbeitung ?


Und der integrierte Filter. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Bei der Frage ob der getrennte Kauf von Pumpe und AGB Sinn macht war das ein Agb ja kaum kaputtgehen kann, einen Pumpe hingegen schon.


So viel leichter geht eine Pumpe auch nicht kaputt. Die halten auch ziemlich lange, wenn man auf ordentlichen Betrieb achtet. Klar, Spontantode gibts immer.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Wenn ich also eine Kombi kaufe muss ich beides wegwerfen und getrennt nur eine neue Pumpe einbauen.


Oder du schraubst das Ding auf und wechselst die Pumpe. Viele Kombis sind einfach nur ein normaler Agb mit Pumpenaufnahme, wo die Pumpe eben schon verschraubt ist. Mehr auch nicht. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Was meine Bedenken zu den Radiatoren an Front und Seite angeht meinte ich welche Größe und Höhe ich da rein bringe ohne dass sich beide im Weg stehen ?


Es ist natürlich eng da vorne. Das muss einem klar sein. Aber es geht und ich habe ja einen Build verlinkt, wo das ganz gut zu sehen ist. Auch wenn der Typ da am Ende etwas mit den Bildern geknausert hat. 
Man kann ja ruhig 2 480er nehmen, wichtig ist nur, dass sie nicht dicker als 30mm sind, die 20mm vom XSPC TX wären da auch noch ganz praktisch, und dass sie keine Überbreite wie z.B. die HwLabs GTS/GTX/GTR haben. Deshalb die LS-Reihe bzw. die baugleichen Corsair XR5. Oder eben ALC Nexxos ST30.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Und auch wenn ich jetzt furchtbar blauäugig wirke: Muss man Pumpen drosseln ?


Eigentlich nicht. Die DDC neigt zwar dazu, mit Plastikboden etwas wärmer zu werden und dadurch unter Umständen früher zu krepieren, wenn sie keinen Luftstrom abbekommt (deshalb gibts dafür auch Wechselböden), aber an sich können alle gängigen Pumpen auf voller Geschwindigkeit laufen. Dabei machen sie natürlich auch am meisten Krach, wie Lüfter eben. 


Antitribu schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn die Pumpe hops geht ?


Blöde Antwort, dann ist der Durchfluss auf 0.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Aber bekommt man das mit ?


Kommt drauf an. Wenn man ne Temperaturüberwachung mitlaufen hat, wird einem recht schnell auffallen, dass es wärmer wird. Genau wie unter Luft. Nur hat man unter Wasser eben gar keine passive Kühlwirkung wie bei einem Luftkühler. Wenn die Pumpe nicht will oder der Kreislauf verstopft ist, wird es je nach Last sehr schnell sehr warm oder braucht eben eine Weile. In der Regel wird OC im Grenzbereich dann instabil und die Hardware wird drosseln, und das merkt man. Irgendwann gibts dann den Not-Aus.
Da gibts natürlich Gegenmaßnahmen. Zweckmäßig ist natürlich immer, im Hintergrund die Temperaturüberwachung mitlaufen zu lassen. Gut, live bemerkt man dann weniger. Dann kann man noch im Bios einstellen, dass das System reagiert, wenn ein Lüfterport kein Tachosignal bekommt (Elektronik der Pumpe kaputt), aber das hilft nicht gegen alle Probleme. Am besten ist immer noch ein Durchflusssensor. Hat man keinen oder tut sich unerwartet etwas am Durchfluss, reagiert das System. Das ist oft allerdings an entsprechende Steuergeräte gebunden. Aquacomputer hat da ein eigenes Ökosystem mit allem, was das Wakü-Herz begehrt. 
Das ganze Zeug braucht man nicht unbedingt. Einen Temperatursensor mit zugehöriger Lüftersteuerung würde ich aber bei jeder Wakü ab 500€ dabeihaben. Einen Durchflusssensor ab 1000€, auch wenn er unter dieser Preisschwelle natürlich auch schon Sinn macht. Die Dinger in Verbindung mit dem Zeug von Aquacomputer (sch***e, ich komme mir vor, als ob ich Werbung für den Laden mache) bringen einfach den Vorteil, dass man seine Wakü komplett überwachen und steuern kann.
Als letzte Möglichkeit kann noch ne zweite Pumpe im System haben, was auch noch paar andere Vorteile mit sich bringt und nicht nur, dass wenn eine ausfällt die andere noch läuft, aber das ist für das System übertrieben und unnötig und es gibt sowieso keine gute Stelle (wobei, die ein oder andere fällt mir schon ein) im Enthoo Pro2.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand so einen Fall gehabt ?


Dass die Pumpe verreckt ist nein, aber dass die Pumpe aus Gründen (Kabel nicht eingesteckt, Kabel umgesteckt, Dummheit, etc.) mal nicht lief, hatte ich schon.
Da kommt es eben auf die Last an. Wenn ich jetzt durchdrehe und meine Bude heizen will oder mich an der Kühlleistung aufgeilen  erfreuen will und 1500W in die Wakü jage, wird das recht schnell überhitzen und drosseln. 
Für paar Sekunden ist das kein Problem, das hatte ich, als ich zum Entlüften die Wakü die ganze Zeit am externen Netzteil durchlaufen lassen hab und dann irgendwann (natürlich ingame, weil es mir da eingefallen ist) mal die Kabel umgesteckt hab, dass die Pumpe am eigentlichen PC-Netzteil läuft.
Ich habe auch schon mehrmals die Wakü etwas länger ohne laufende Pumpe betrieben (Szenario von oben mit Pumpe an externem Netzteil, nur dass ich vergessen habe, es einzuschalten) und dann auch nach paar Minuten bemerkt, dass meine Hw warm wird. Das war dann Dummheit und die fehlende Vorsicht, die sich nach Jahren Wakü-Schrauben einstellt. 
Oder eben auch zur Funktionsprüfung der Hardware. Ich lasse das System eigentlich immer einmal starten und oft auch durchbooten, bevor ich befülle. Oder wenn was nicht lief und ich zur Fehlersuche mal wieder den ganzen PC zerlegt habe (auch nach einer ungewollten Dusche meiner Hw, dank etwas mehr Pumpendruck, als die Anschlüsse mochten - keine Sorge, wird dir nicht passieren, es sei denn, du hantierst mit 4 DDCs und mehr rum) und dann einfach mal ins Bios starte.
Eine Minute bei solcher niedrigen Last hat man immer. Bis dahin kann man Maßnahmen treffen.


----------



## Noel1987 (14. Oktober 2021)

Man kann auch mmn eine Notarschaltung bei Unterdruck usw einrichten 
Weiß nicht ob es auch bei anderen Herstellern geht


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir habe ich auch aus optischen Gründen einen DFS mit Flügelrad verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit sehe ich direkt nach dem Einschalten oder wenn ich herunterschaue, ob mein Kreislauf läuft.
Zudem habe ich noch in der Aquasuite eine Ausgabe des Durchfluss. Da ich noch zusätzlich solch ein Durchflusssensor verbaut habe. Das kann ich dann auch an eine Alarmfunktion koppeln und meine Pumpe gibt auch ein Alarm aus, wenn die Drehzahl 0 RPM betragen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem hat meine Pumpe noch ein CPU-Fan Fake... da geht ein Kabel von der Pumpe zum CPU-Fan und simuliert eine Drehzahl. Sollte die Drehzahl auf unter 200 RPM fallen, ist im Bios dazu auch eine Alarmfunktion aktiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die echte Drehzahl kann ich aber aus der Aquasuite oder OSD Display an der Pumpe selbst entnehmen und über die Aquasuite lässt sie sich auch einstellen oder regeln.

Meine Pumpe ist aber eine Aquastream Ultimate, die unter der Netzteilabdeckung verbaut ist.
In meinem Gehäuse passt sie gut rein, weil mit Seitenteil nichts mehr von der Pumpe zu sehen ist. Denn die Pumpe fällt etwas groß aus und daher nicht jedermanns Geschmack.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antitribu (17. Oktober 2021)

Erstmal sorry das ich mich nicht so oft melde, allerdings bin ich momentan ziemlich im Arbeitsstress..



IICARUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du als EDIT im ersten Post eine vorläufige Zusammenstellung mit einstellen, damit wir nochmals zurückschauen können, was du dir alles bereits ausgesucht hast.


Ja, der ganze Thread ist ein bisschen aus dem Ruder gelaufen und ich weiß nicht ob es mehr Sinn macht den hier so weit zu Editieren oder einen neuen zu starten...

Das Case :





__





						Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design
					






					www.phanteks.com
				




Ist bereits geordert ebenso wie das Innenleben:
CPU : 5600X
GPU : 1080 TI
RAM : 32 GB Corsair Vengance rgb SL 3200



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn man ne Temperaturüberwachung mitlaufen hat, wird einem recht schnell auffallen


Einen vernünftigen Temperatursensor wollte ich mir sowieso holen, da ich dem Ding das beim der Quadro Lüftersteuerung dabei ist nicht traue hole ich mir dann eben so was:





__





						Lamptron Digital Thermometer, G1/4 Zoll Anschluss - schwarz/silber
					

Temperatursensor mit Display, mit G1/4-Zoll-Anschluss, für Wasserkühlungen, mit Infodisplay, Temperaturmessbereich -50 bis + 110 °C




					www.caseking.de
				




Somit können sich meine Lüfter dann eben von selbst steuern und ich kann notfalls die Temperaturen auch selber ablesen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Und der integrierte Filter.


​DAS ist tatsächlich ein Argument. Gibt es s owas auch mit 1/4 Anschlüssen im Deckel so wie bei der Antila D5 die ich geposted habe ? Oder hat das auch Nachteile

Der Thread den du gepostet hasst ist wirklich sehr aufschlussreich. Gibt es auch schönere Schläuche wie die die der TE damals genutzt hat ? Könnte man die Verbindungen vorne evtl. auch mit Hardtubes / evtl. vielleich auch schöner machen ? All die verwinkelten Anschlüsse Vorne sind nämlich zum einen teuer und zum anderen alles andere als schön...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Oktober 2021)

Bitte kein neues Thema, sonst kauen wir alles wieder von vorne durch.
Zum Quadro kannst aber auch ein Durchfluss Temperatursensor dazu kaufen.








						Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
					

Dieser Temperatursensor besitzt jeweils ein G1/4 Innen- und Außengewinde und kann so extrem platzsparend beispielsweise direkt auf einem CPU-Kühler oder an einem Radiator montiert werden. Der Sensor besitzt eine 60cm...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Der wird einfach zwischen gebaut und am Quadro angeschlossen.
Dann kannst dir per Aquasuite die Temperatur ausgeben lassen und auch nach dieser die Lüfter steuern.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Temperatursensor wollte ich mir sowieso holen, da ich dem Ding das beim der Quadro Lüftersteuerung dabei ist nicht traue


Wieso? Die basieren alle auf der gleichen Technik.


Antitribu schrieb:


> hole ich mir dann eben so was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem Ding würde ich eher nicht trauen. Im Grunde ist beides aber das selbe. Ein 10kOhm NTC, der von irgendeinem Chip interpretiert wird. Und da traue ich AC bei weitem mehr.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Somit können sich meine Lüfter dann eben von selbst steuern und ich kann notfalls die Temperaturen auch selber ablesen.


Es hat Gründe, warum man nach Wassertemperatir steuert.


Antitribu schrieb:


> DAS ist tatsächlich ein Argument. Gibt es s owas auch mit 1/4 Anschlüssen im Deckel so wie bei der Antila D5 die ich geposted habe


Klar. Kostet bei AC halt extra.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Gibt es auch schönere Schläuche wie die die der TE damals genutzt hat ?


Was schwebt dir vor? Denk an die Weichmacher bei so ziemlich jedem Schlauch, der nicht aus EPDM ist.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Könnte man die Verbindungen vorne evtl. auch mit Hardtubes / evtl. vielleich auch schöner machen ?


Geht sicher.
Ich hab jetzt grob 20 Minuten gesucht und leider nix gefunden, aber ich habe einen Build gesehen, wo jemand genau die perfekte Kombination aus Radiatoren und Anschlüssen getroffen hat, um das ganze mit einem 90°-Adapter und einem Doppelnippel zu lösen.


----------



## Antitribu (18. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wieso? Die basieren alle auf der gleichen Technik.


Technik ?  Ja natürlich, nur die Befestigungsart bei dem Quadro mitgelieferten Sensor macht mich stutzig. "irgendwo an einem Anschluss festkleben oder klemmen" Also einfach an irgend ein Mettalanschluss am Loop mit Tesafilm festkleben oder so ähnlich ?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es hat Gründe, warum man nach Wassertemperatir steuert.


Schon klar, deshalb sind Temperatursensoren wichtig und praktisch, nur das Teil das ich gepostet habe könnte eben fest verschraubt werden und hätte ein eigenes Display zum ablesen ohne irgendeine Software.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Klar. Kostet bei AC halt extra.


Ja, so was hatte ich erwartet. Ein Highend Produkt das nach belieben erweitert oder Verändert werden kann.. Zu einem gewissen Preis versteht sich... Leck mich fett da kann man Kohle versenken...



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir vor? Denk an die Weichmacher bei so ziemlich jedem Schlauch, der nicht aus EPDM ist.


Das Farbschema das ich geplant hätte wäre schwarz mit Farben (RGB) von dem her sind schwarze Schläuche nicht das Problem. die Frage war mehr gibt es evtl. schönere schwarze Schläuche als die die in diesem Thread verwendet wurden ? Und wieviel schwieriger wäre ein Bau in solcher Enge mit Hardtubes ?




Sinusspass schrieb:


> ich habe einen Build gesehen, wo jemand genau die perfekte Kombination aus Radiatoren und Anschlüssen getroffen hat, um das ganze mit einem 90°-Adapter und einem Doppelnippel zu lösen.



Klingt interessant aber was ist die "perfekte Kombination" ? Hast du einen Link ? Auf hardwareluxx fand ich ein Paar Builds zum Pro 2 / Luxe 2 und auch bei  youtube. Wobei ich von den Youtube Builds langsam aber sicher ein bisschen abkomme..


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Technik ? Ja natürlich, nur die Befestigungsart bei dem Quadro mitgelieferten Sensor macht mich stutzig. "irgendwo an einem Anschluss festkleben oder klemmen" Also einfach an irgend ein Mettalanschluss am Loop mit Tesafilm festkleben oder so ähnlich ?


Der Sensor, den ich oben verlinkt habe, besteht aus einem Anschluss Adapter und drumherum liegt (klebt) der selbe Sensor. Dann kommt eine Plastikkappe noch darauf. Temperaturfühler, wie aus dem Lieferumfang habe ich zum Ermitteln der Gehäuse- und Raumtemperatur mit  angeschlossen und einen habe ich auch an einem meiner Arbeitsspeicher dran geklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Technik ?  Ja natürlich, nur die Befestigungsart bei dem Quadro mitgelieferten Sensor macht mich stutzig. "irgendwo an einem Anschluss festkleben oder klemmen" Also einfach an irgend ein Mettalanschluss am Loop mit Tesafilm festkleben oder so ähnlich ?


Die Wassertemperatursensoren sind halt, wie @IICARUS schon geschrieben hat, nichts anderes. Eine Anschlussverlängerung, ein 10kOhm NTC und ein Plastikring zum Festklemmen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Schon klar, deshalb sind Temperatursensoren wichtig und praktisch


Ja, Tempsensoren, deren Werte ein Steuergerät auch zum Steuern nutzen kann.


Antitribu schrieb:


> , nur das Teil das ich gepostet habe könnte eben fest verschraubt werden und hätte ein eigenes Display zum ablesen ohne irgendeine Software.


Und kann von keiner Steuersoftware verwendet werden. Am Ende weißt nur du die Temperatur, aber du passt 1. nicht durchgehend drauf auf, 2. regelst du nicht durchgehend manuell nach der Temperatur und 3. ... äh, ja.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Und wieviel schwieriger wäre ein Bau in solcher Enge mit Hardtubes ?


Ist machbar, sieht aber auch nicht viel besser aus und kostet Nerven.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Klingt interessant aber was ist die "perfekte Kombination" ? Hast du einen Link ? Auf hardwareluxx fand ich ein Paar Builds zum Pro 2 / Luxe 2 und auch bei  youtube.


Der Halbsatz vor dem Zitat.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt grob 20 Minuten gesucht und leider nix gefunden,





Antitribu schrieb:


> Wobei ich von den Youtube Builds langsam aber sicher ein bisschen abkomme..


Zu viel RGB und bunte Brühe?


----------



## Antitribu (22. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, Tempsensoren, deren Werte ein Steuergerät auch zum Steuern nutzen kann.


Oje, Ja ihr habt Recht. Ich war auf der Suche nach einen Temperaturensensor welcher eben auch ein Display für mich hat. Dabei habe ich übersehen dass das Teil eben keine Möglichkeit bietet mit anderen Geräten wie eine Steuerung zu kommunizieren...

Dann wirds eben doch der Sensor der dem Quadro beiliegt



Sinusspass schrieb:


> aber ich habe einen Build gesehen, wo jemand genau die perfekte Kombination aus Radiatoren und Anschlüssen getroffen hat, um das ganze mit einem 90°-Adapter und einem Doppelnippel zu lösen.



Meine Frage nach einem Link bezog sich hierauf, da es sich las als hättest du einen interessanten Build gesehen hättest. Aber das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zu viel RGB und bunte Brühe?


Was Leute antreibt buntes Zeug in ihr WaKü System zu kippen was selbiges verunreinigen könnte, verstehe ich auch nicht. Die RGB sind eigentlich recht hübsch in den meisten Fällen etwas zu viel für meinen Geschmack aber ok. Ich will nicht jammern da ich aus dem meisten Videos in der Regel wenigstens irgendwas nützliches ziehe. Es ist oft nur ärgerlich wenn jemand einen kompletten Pc zusammenbaut während (Fahrstuhl- ? ) Musik läuft als Showcase. Was, wo, warum verbaut wurde oder andere Erklärungen : Fehlanzeige
Aber es gibt durchaus gute Videos.


Gibt es bei CPU Kühlblock etwas zu beachten ? Außer natürlich das der Sockel auch passt ?

Welchen weichmacherfreien Schlauch würdet ihr nehmen ? 
Die meisten Foreneinträge die ich gefunden habe sind nicht immer ganz schlüssig weil die meisten sinngemäß argumentieren " Ich hatte bisher noch kein Problem mit der Marke XXX". Werden sich wohl nicht sehr unterscheiden.

Hat von euch eigentlich jemand diese Kombi Zuhause ?





__





						ULTITUBE D5 200 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

ULTITUBE D5 200 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 NEXT Pumpe: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Eine Ultitube die soweit ich das sehe alles hat was man in einer Custom WaKü haben will. Filter, Temperatursensor, entkoppelte Befestigung und noch ein eigenes Display, einzig ein Durchflusssensor fehlt. Kostet zwar 200 € wäre allerdings mit solch einem Gesamtpaket eigentlich ein vernünftiger Preis.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (22. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Dann wirds eben doch der Sensor der dem Quadro beiliegt


Ich habe den einfach am Ausgang vom Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt und am Quadro angeschlossen. Funktioniert blenden.








						Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
					

Der neue Temperatursensor von Phobya mit jeweils G1/4 Innen- und Außengewinde lässt sich perfekt in jeden Kühlkreislauf mit entsprechender Gewindegröße einbauen. Durch sein schlichtes Design passt er sich optisch jedem System...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Oje, Ja ihr habt Recht. Ich war auf der Suche nach einen Temperaturensensor welcher eben auch ein Display für mich hat.


Gibt für alles Lösungen, wie z.B. hier.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach einem Link bezog sich hierauf, da es sich las als hättest du einen interessanten Build gesehen hättest. Aber das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden


Hab ich auch, aber wie gesagt, es war irgendwann Anfang des Jahres (oder war es schon letztes?) und ich hab es nicht mehr gefunden.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Was Leute antreibt buntes Zeug in ihr WaKü System zu kippen was selbiges verunreinigen könnte, verstehe ich auch nicht.


Selber Grund wie RGB, Acryl, Pvc-Schlauch, Hardtubes, Distroplates, Displays, Verkleidungen,... alles Optik. Das muss nicht immer mit Nachteilen verbunden sein, aber im Fall der farbigen Flüssigkeit ist es das oft genug.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Was


Außer man kennt den Wakü-Markt auswendig. Nur sieht man leider nie das gute Zeug, sondern immer nur Ek, Bitspower, Bykski,...


Antitribu schrieb:


> wo, warum verbaut wurde oder andere Erklärungen : Fehlanzeige


Weil es passt und toll aussieht. Traurig aber wahr, einen technischen Grund gibt es oft genug nicht, es so zu bauen. Außer eben, dass es so ins Gehäuse passt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Gibt es bei CPU Kühlblock etwas zu beachten ? Außer natürlich das der Sockel auch passt ?


Im Grunde nein, die Unterschiede sind nicht so groß. Da sind 2°C Unterschied schon viel. Bei einer CPU mit wenig Verbrauch wird man erst recht wenig merken.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Welchen weichmacherfreien Schlauch würdet ihr nehmen ?


Ek Zmt.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Eine Ultitube die soweit ich das sehe alles hat was man in einer Custom WaKü haben will. Filter, Temperatursensor, entkoppelte Befestigung und noch ein eigenes Display, einzig ein Durchflusssensor fehlt. Kostet zwar 200 € wäre allerdings mit solch einem Gesamtpaket eigentlich ein vernünftiger Preis.


Oder du holst dir das Quadro statt der Next. Preislich kommt das in etwa gleich raus, aber du hast 3 Lüfterkanäle mehr und kannst noch anderes Zeug anstöpseln. Dazu dann....


grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ich habe den einfach am Ausgang vom Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt und am Quadro angeschlossen. Funktioniert blenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas. Die Dinger funktionieren wunderbar. Verwendet man mehrere, kann es gerne mal zu Unstimmigkeiten untereinander kommen (was mit der Einbauposition an Komponenten zu tun hat), aber als einfacher Wassertempsensor funktionieren sie wunderbar.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Hat von euch eigentlich jemand diese Kombi Zuhause ?


Hat mein Sohn als 150er AGB + D5 Next verbaut.
Die Zahl dazu besagt nicht den Inhalt in Milliliter, es ist eher eine Größenangabe.
Denn mit dem 150er wären es 350 ml. Der 150er fällt auch bereits sehr hoch aus, weil ja noch die Pumpe dazu kommt.

Mein Sohn hatte aber zuvor schon ein Quadro mit verbaut, daher hat er den Quadro auch noch mit verbaut. Mit dieser Pumpe ist natürlich ein Temperatursensor mit integriert, weshalb dann zusätzlich normalerweise keiner mehr benötigt wird.

Hast du vor dir ein Durchflusssensor wie diesen zu verbauen:





						Durchflusssensor high flow 2, G1/4
					

Durchflusssensor high flow 2, G1/4: Durchflusssensoren von Aqua Computer können leicht in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden und ermöglichen eine kontinuierliche Durchflussmessung. Der Durchflusssensor high flow 2 ist zusätzlich mit einem Temperatursensor zur Erfassung der Kühlmitteltemperatur...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Dann müsste auch kein zusätzlicher Temperatursensor mehr mit verbaut werden, da dieses Teil auch ein Temperatursensor mit integriert hat. Daher könnte dann auch eine D5 Pumpe mit einem Quadro gut passen.





__





						ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 PWM Pumpe
					

ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter mit D5 PWM Pumpe: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr geringe ...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Der DFS der D5 Next Pumpe ist ehe nicht gut, da es sich nur um ein virtuellen DFS handelt. Da wird die Durchfluss nur aufgrund er Leistung ungefähr ausgerechnet. Voraussetzung ist aber eine bestimmte Drehzahl und auch DP-Ultra als Kühlflüssigkeit. Ein echter DSF wie aus meinem Link ist daher viel besser und auch viel genauer.

*EDIT 1:*
Mit Display gibt es auch diesen DFS.





						Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4
					

Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4: Vollintegrierter Sensor für Durchfluss, Temperatur und Kühlmittelqualität mit USB-Schnittstelle, RGBpx-Beleuchtung und OLED-Display. Durchflussmessung Die Durchflussmessung erfolgt über einen Rotor/Flügelrad, das vom durchströmenden Kühlmittel angetrieben...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Der hätte auch bereits ein Temperatursensor mit integriert.

*EDIT 2:*
Hier noch der Unterschied zur Pro Version, denn bei meinem Sohn mussten wir auch noch was nachkaufen.
Denn zu der Zeit war die Pro Version nicht lieferbar und so konnten wir nur die normale Version bestellen können.

1. Oberer Haltering fehlt.
2. RGB-Ring fehlt
3. Deckel mit Druckausgleich fehlt.

Der Deckel ist normal ohne Druckausgleich.
Da solch ein Druckausgleich nicht zwingend notwendig ist, haben wir diesen Deckel nicht mit ausgetauscht. Wir haben daher nur die obere Halterung und den D-RGB-Ring nachgekauft. Der obere Haltering hilft auch sehr gut beim Entkoppeln und lässt den ganzen Aufbau stabiler verbauen. Dieser Haltering besteht auch aus flexiblem Gummi und ist keine feste starre Verbindung.

Der D-RGB Ring kann an den Quadro direkt angeschlossen werden oder mit einem Adapter ans Mainboard.
Bei uns wurde der D-RGB-Ring an die D5 Next Pumpe angeschlossen, da hier auch ein D-RGB-Ausgang mit dabei ist. Hierzu muss aber in der Aquasuite der Aquabus (Anschluss) als D-RGB umgestellt werden.

Hier noch die Teile die es dazu auch extra zu kaufen gibt.





						Befestigungsring für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Befestigungsring für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter: Befestigungsring für eine zusätzliche, schwingungsgedämpfte Befestigung des Ausgleichsbehälters im oberen Bereich der Glasröhre, Material Gummi mit Edelstahleinleger. Lieferumfang: Ein Gummi-Befestigungsring mit Edelstahl-Einleger Eine Schraube...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						RGBpx LED-Ring für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter, 13 adressierbare LEDs
					

RGBpx LED-Ring für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter, 13 adressierbare LEDs: RGBpx-kompatibler LED-Ring für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter mit 13 individuell adressierbaren LEDs. Die LEDs sind auf einem schwarzen Gummieinleger für einen transparenten Silikonring montiert, der auf die Glasröhren der...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						Deckel für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter mit Druckausgleichsmembran
					

Deckel für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter mit Druckausgleichsmembran: Austauschdeckel für ULTITUBE Ausgleichsbehälter mit integrierter Druckausgleichsmembran. Über die Membran werden durch Temperaturänderungen verursachte Druckschwankungen kontinuierlich ausgeglichen, ohne dass Kühlmittel...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




Optional auch noch ein Multitop (wird anstatt des Deckels drauf verbaut):





						Multiport-Deckel für ULTITUBE 150 Ausgleichsbehälter
					

Multiport-Deckel für ULTITUBE 150 Ausgleichsbehälter: Austauschdeckel für ULTITUBE 150 Ausgleichsbehälter mit zwei G1/4 Anschlussgewinden und integrierter Druckausgleichsmembran. Über die Membran werden durch Temperaturänderungen verursachte Druckschwankungen kontinuierlich ausgeglichen, ohne...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Damit kann der Rücklauf statt unten, auch oben verbaut werden.

Neu seit kurzem auch ein Lecksicherung:




__





						LEAKSHIELD Leckageschutzsystem für ULTITUBE
					

LEAKSHIELD Leckageschutzsystem für ULTITUBE: Unterdruck-Leckageschutzsystem zur Montage auf Ausgleichsbehältern der ULTITUBE Serie. LEAKSHIELD schützt aktiv vor Leckagen und überwacht kontinuierlich den Wasserkreislauf auch auf minimale Undichtigkeiten. Entwickelt speziell für die Verwendung mit...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				



Wird anstatt des Deckels verbaut.


----------



## Antitribu (23. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ek Zmt.


Finde ich jetzt nur im 16/10 Verhältnis womit der Schlauch zwar weniger anfällig für Abknicken ist sich jedoch weniger leicht biegen lässt so wie ich das gelesen hab. Könnte mir das an der Front und Seite mit den 2 480er Radiatoren nicht Probleme machen ?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast du vor dir ein Durchflusssensor wie diesen zu verbauen:


Mir ging es hauptsächlich um eine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob die Kühlflüssigkeit läuft oder etwas blockiert oder kaputt ist. Ein Display wäre nice aber 80 € ist mir der Spaß nicht wert.

Ich bin jetzt nicht versessen darauf aber die Ultitube pro hätte mir eben gefallen da sie viele Funktionen hat (Filter, Tempsensor usw. ) gute Qualität und noch ein paar RGB zu bieten hat. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich auf jeden Fall vor mir ein Quadro Steuerungssystem zu holen um die ganzen Lüfter automatisch zu steuern. Was kann man eigentlich bei der Pro am Display ablesen ? Temperaturen ?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nur im 16/10 Verhältnis womit der Schlauch zwar weniger anfällig für Abknicken ist sich jedoch weniger leicht biegen lässt so wie ich das gelesen hab. Könnte mir das an der Front und Seite mit den 2 480er Radiatoren nicht Probleme machen ?


Biegefähig ist er schon, nur wenn es ganz eng wird, sind ggf. auch noch gewinkelte Adapter oder gewinkelte Anschlüsse gut, um die Ausgangslage zu verbessern. Diese gibt es als 45° oder 90°.

Zum Beispiel hier habe ich diesen Schlauch verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild sind keine gewinkelten Anschlüsse verbaut, die Winkel sind alles Adapter, die dazwischen verbaut sind.

Für bestimmte Positionen habe ich Adapter verwendet.








						Alphacool HF L-Verbinder G1/4 AG drehbar auf G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacool-Anschlüsse gehen neue Wege in Form, Verarbeitung, Farbgebung, Vielfalt. Die absolute Neuerung ist ein überragender Innendurchmesser, der das Wort Highflow auch wirklich verdient!  Die ersten 3 Farben, Chrome, Deep...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool HF Winkeladapter 45° - drehbar - G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacool-Anschlüsse gehen neue Wege in Form, Verarbeitung, Farbgebung, Vielfalt. Die absolute Neuerung ist ein überragender Innendurchmesser, der das Wort Highflow auch wirklich verdient! Die ersten 3 Farben, Chrome, Deep Black und...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Der Vorteil von Adapter statt gewinkelte Anschlüsse ist, dass diese einfach dazwischen gebaut werden und so ist man flexibel. Denn oft lässt sich erst mit dem Umbau besser ersehen, wo ggf. ein Winkel besser angebracht ist. Mit gewinkelten Anschlüsse geht es aber auch, aber da muss man sicher sein, dass es dort dann auch so gut hinkommt.

Klappt es dann mit einem Anschluss wegen dem Winkel nicht gut, hat man ggf. keine anderen gewinkelte Anschlüsse da, um es wieder ausgleichen zu können. Zum Beispiel du denkst, das ein 90°C Winkel gut passen würde und dann doch ein 45°C besser ist. Ein Adapter kannst du jederzeit dazwischen bauen, mit einem Anschluss müsstest du extra welche da haben.

Das ganze müsstest du ehe etwas vorplanen, dann kannst du auch in etwa alles dazu bestellen, was du brauchst. Ich mache mir hierzu immer Skizzen und plane darauf, wie ich alles legen muss.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht versessen darauf aber die Ultitube pro hätte mir eben gefallen da sie viele Funktionen hat (Filter, Tempsensor usw. ) gute Qualität und noch ein paar RGB zu bieten hat.


Dieser Ausgleichsbehälter besteht aus einer Pumpenaufnahme und dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Die Pro Version bezieht sich nur auf das Zubehör bezüglich des Ausgleichsbehälter selbst und ein Temperatursensor hat der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht. Dieses bezieht sich auf die verbaute D5 Next Pumpe, da es diesen AGB mit der D5 Next oder mit einer normalen D5 Pumpe als Kombination zu kaufen gibt.

Eine D5 Next Pumpe gibt es auch separat zu kaufen.




__





						D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

D5 NEXT Pumpe: Mit der D5 NEXT präsentiert Aqua Computer eine auf der Laing D5 basierende Kühlmittelpumpe mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang. Die abnehmbare Steuereinheit ist mit einem OLED-Display und einem leistungsfähigen PWM-Lüfterausgang ausgestattet. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




In deinem Link hast du ein Komplettangebot, wo mit der Pro Version die D5 Next mit vorverbaut ist.
Aber den Ausgleichsbehälter könnte ich ohne Pumpe als Pro oder auch ohne Pro Version kaufen.





__





						ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen
					

ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr geringe ...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				







__





						ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen
					

ULTITUBE D5 150 Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr geringe...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				






Antitribu schrieb:


> Was kann man eigentlich bei der Pro am Display ablesen ? Temperaturen ?


Das Display gehört zur D5 Next Pumpe und darüber kannst du sehr viel auslesen. Wie z.B. Lüfterdrehzahl, Wassertemperatur usw. Das Display besitzt auch ein paar Tasten, sodass auch die Pumpe darüber eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2021)

Und Ihr habt jetzt wirklich aus einer popeligen Lüftkühlung für einen R5 5600, die damit für immer unhörbar und kühl in 10 min erledigt gewesen wäre:








						Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 130x155x130mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 2x 120x120x27mm, 300-800rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



eine Wasserkühlung mit Kirmesbeleuchtung aufgeschwatzt?

Also manchmal ... .


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

Es geht primär um die Grafikkarte. Dass der Prozzi durch irgendeinen Kühler gekühlt werden könnte, steht außer Frage. 
Außerdem ist das der Wakü-Virus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es geht primär um die Grafikkarte.


Laut Titel nicht.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Dass der Prozzi durch irgendeinen Kühler gekühlt werden könnte, steht außer Frage.
> Außerdem ist das der Wakü-Virus.


Rausgeworfenes Geld, würde ich sagen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2021)

Liegt nicht an uns, der User hat danach gefragt, wir beraten nur.
Es ist halt ein Hobby und funktionell würde natürlich auch Luftkühlung gehen.

Das Thema ist auch in diese Richtung verlaufen, da er eine Grafikkarte mit Wasserkühlung in Aussicht hatte und fragte wie er diese an eine AIO dran bekommt. Dazu wurde er auch beraten und dann ist es in Richtung custom Wakü verlaufen.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laut Titel nicht.


Threads entwickeln sich.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Rausgeworfenes Geld, würde ich sagen.


Kann jeder machen, wie er will. Man kann sich den Rechner auch in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse unter den Tisch stellen und damit leben, dass es laut wird, wenn Last anliegt. Oder eben nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Oktober 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Threads entwickeln sich.


Geht mir auch oft so. 


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Kann jeder machen, wie er will. Man kann sich den Rechner auch in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse unter den Tisch stellen und damit leben, dass es laut wird, wenn Last anliegt. Oder eben nicht.


Mit dem Scythe wird er aber nicht laut.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laut Titel nicht.


Es ist zwar mühsam, aber es lohnt sich, wenn man in einem Thread antwortet, den gesamten Verlauf durchzulesen.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit dem Scythe wird er aber nicht laut.


Ermessensfrage. Zugegeben, es geht mehr um die Grafikkarte. Die wird unter Luft ganz sicher laut. Und wegen dieser Geschichte mit der Wakü-Karte...
Es hat sich eben so ergeben und wenn der TE aufgeschlossen gegenüber der Sache ist und die Vorteile selbst sieht, warum nicht?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mit dem Scythe wird er aber nicht laut.


Es ging ihm aber nicht um den CPU-Kühler, sondern um eine wassergekühlte Grafikkarte, die er gerne verbauen würde.

Damit hat alle begonnen:


Antitribu schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas offtopic aber, kann man eine Aio Wasserkühlung auch an eine Grafikkarte anschließen ? Habe da nämlich seit heute eine 1080 TI im Auge welch bereits eine Wakü vorinstalliert hat. Wenn ja, Was für einen Radiator könnte man am 802 an der Decke anbringen ? Hat ein Radiator an der Decke Nachteile ?


----------



## Antitribu (23. Oktober 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung mit Kirmesbeleuchtung aufgeschwatzt?


Ich interessierte mich schon das letzte mal als ich mich mit einen neuen Setup befasste ( ca. 5-6 Jahre her). Damals sah ich eine WaKü als sinnlos an da die 10X0 Serie relativ wenig Abwärme verursachte und somit auch mit Luft sehr gut zu kühlen war. Mit der 20X0 Serie änderte sich das stark und wurde eben auch jetzt mit der 30X0 Serie nicht besser weshalb ich eine Cutom Wakü auch als eine Investition für die Zukunft sehe. Was für eine GPU ich mir in 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren einbaue sie wird dank meiner Kühlung leise sein.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Rausgeworfenes Geld, würde ich sagen.


Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich kenne auch Leute die Fahrräder für mehrere tausend Euro besitzen oder sich zum Spaß ein Motorrad kaufen. Das würde ich als rausgeworfenes Geld betrachten, aber wenn es diesen Leuten das wert ist und sie es sich leisten können, wer bin ich das zu beurteilen ?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Laut Titel nicht.


Ja, ich weiß, ich habe vor mein neues System zu bauen und wenn alles fertig ist wollte ich den ersten Post abändern und noch ein paar Dinge dazu schreiben die ich gelernt habe.

So, nun zurück zum Thema :



IICARUS schrieb:


> In deinem Link hast du ein Komplettangebot, wo mit der Pro Version die D5 Next mit vorverbaut ist.
> Aber den Ausgleichsbehälter könnte ich ohne Pumpe als Pro oder auch ohne Pro Version kaufen.


Ich weiß, aber egal wie ich es drehe und schiebe ich bekomme für mein Geld immer weniger als wenn ich gleich das Komplettangebot nehme.

Ich meine : Nehmen wir einfach eine gewöhnliche Kombi die kostet mich sagen wir 150 €. Der stelle ich die Ultitube pro gegenüber die mich 50 € mehr kostet. Was bekomme ich für die 50 € mehr ?

- AGB aus Glas
- Edelstahlfilter 
- Display bei dem ich alle Werte die mich interessieren ablesen kann
- fest verbauten Temperatursensor
- Entkoppeltes Befestigungsmaterial

lediglich vom Durchlaufsensor habe ich nichts gelesen, denke allerdings das hier Preisleistung am ehesten passt



IICARUS schrieb:


> Biegefähig ist er schon, nur wenn es ganz eng wird, sind ggf. auch noch gewinkelte Adapter oder gewinkelte Anschlüsse gut, um die Ausgangslage zu verbessern. Diese gibt es als 45° oder 90°.


Schönes Bild, vor allem das der Schlauch die Biegung oben rechts mitmacht ist gut zu wissen. Also Adapter sind 1/4 zu 1/4 und Anschlüsse sind 1/4 zu entsprechende Schlauchgröße ?

Du machst es also so das du für jede Komponente einfach 2 Stück normale gerade Anschlüsse berechnest und setzt Adapter nach bedarf ein ?



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Außer man kennt den Wakü-Markt auswendig. Nur sieht man leider nie das gute Zeug, sondern immer nur Ek, Bitspower, Bykski,...


Und was ist "das gute Zeug " wenn man fragen darf ?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Radiatoren ? Mir würde das Design sehr gefallen allerdings finde ich keine Erfahrungsberichte oder ähnliches.









						BarrowCH Chameleon Fish series removable 360mm Radiator POM edition - Classic Black
					

Der BarrowCH Chameleon Fish series removable 360mm Radiator POM Edition – Classic Black. Auf diesem Radiator können 3x 120mm Lüfter montiert werden. Das Endstück aus POM mit den zwei Anschlüssen G1/4“ Innengewinde kann ausgetauscht...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Alternativ würde ich mich auch mit den Ultrathin von XSPC begnügen


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Ich meine : Nehmen wir einfach eine gewöhnliche Kombi die kostet mich sagen wir 150 €. Der stelle ich die Ultitube pro gegenüber die mich 50 € mehr kostet. Was bekomme ich für die 50 € mehr ?
> 
> - AGB aus Glas
> - Edelstahlfilter
> ...


Mit dem normale Kombi ist Folgendes mit dabei:
- AGB aus Glas
- Edelstahlfilter
- Display bei dem ich alle Werte die mich interessieren ablesen kann
- fest verbauten Temperatursensor
- Entkoppeltes Befestigungsmaterial
Die zwei durchgestrichene sind nicht mit dabei, weil in diesem Angebot die D5 Next Pumpe nicht mit verbaut ist, sondern eine normale D5 Pumpe.

Die D5-Next Pumpe finde ich richtig gut, daher hat mein Sohn auch solch eine verbaut. Aber was mit der normalen D5 Pumpe gemeint war ist, dass der Quadro mit der normalen D5 Pumpe dann dasselbe Geld kosten würde und der Quadro einiges mehr an Anschlüsse hat.

Aber an der D5 Next Pumpe kannst auch mehrere Lüfter mit einem Splitter dran betreiben, daher würde dieses auch gehen. Wenn dir die Pumpe eher zusagt, wieso nicht.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Du machst es also so das du für jede Komponente einfach 2 Stück normale gerade Anschlüsse berechnest und setzt Adapter nach bedarf ein ?


Genau, kostet aber dann auch etwas mehr als wenn du direkt gewinkelte Anschlüsse nimmst.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> lediglich vom Durchlaufsensor habe ich nichts gelesen, denke allerdings das hier Preisleistung am ehesten passt


Du meinst den Durchflusssensor der D5 Next? Der ist keiner, sondern ein einfaches Programm, was anhand des Verbrauchs und der Pumpenkennlinie den Durchfluss rät. Und wenn ich rät sage, meine ich das auch so. Bei dem Ding sind so oft schon völlig abstruse Werte rausgekommen, du glaubst es nicht.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Du machst es also so das du für jede Komponente einfach 2 Stück normale gerade Anschlüsse berechnest und setzt Adapter nach bedarf ein ?


Das ist die ideale Vorgehensweise und gerade bei großen Builds sehr praktisch. Ich persönlich kaufe Anschlüsse "auf Halde", weil es bei Builds mit über hundert unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen einfach zweckmäßiger ist. 
Jedenfalls ist man so wesentlich flexibler als mit vorgefertigten Winkelanschlüssen.


Antitribu schrieb:


> Und was ist "das gute Zeug " wenn man fragen darf ?


Watercool, Aquacomputer, Anfitec, HwLabs, TechN, Icemancooler, Colder, XSPC und ein paar andere würden mir sicher noch einfallen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Oktober 2021)

Von diesem Adapter habe ich auch  immer lieber einige auf Reserve.
Als ich die Wakü von meinem Sohn zusammengebaut habe, hatte ich zwar auch ein paar Adapter dazu geplant und bestellt. Am Ende musste ich dennoch einige von mir mit verbauen, da dann doch noch 2 Stück gefehlt haben.

Manche Leute planen lieber gewinkelte Anschlüsse dazu, ich nehme immer diese Adapter, da ich damit flexibler bin. Ich plane sehr genau, aber mit einem Umbau sieht man dann wirklich was Sache ist und dann kann es passieren das man kurzfristig doch umplanen muss.

@Antitribu
Was du noch nicht ganz verstanden hast, ist, das Aquacomputer ein Set mit  dem AGB und der Pumpe zusammengestellt hat. Dieses Set besteht 1x aus dem AGB als Pro Ausführung + 1x der D5 Next Pumpe.

Mit der normalen Ausführung haben sie auch ein Set zusammengestellt.
1x AGB ohne Pro Version + normale D5 Pumpe. Sinn hierbei ist ein kostengünstiges Set mit anbieten zu können.

Die Pro Version ist daher immer auf den AGB bezogen, nur wird die D5 Next Pumpe in diesem Set mit dem AGB mit der Pro Version mit angeboten.

Die AGBs mit und ohne Pro sind identisch.
Der einige Unterschiede ist bei der Pro:

1x Gummihalterung für oben.
1x RGB Ring
1x Druckausgleich im Deckel

Die D5 Next hat nur einen virtuellen Durchflusssensor.

Normalerweise ist in einem Durchflusssensor einen Rädchen, was mit dem Durchfluss zum Drehen gebracht wird. Das ist bei der Pumpe aber nicht vorhanden, sondern mittels Elektronik und der Leistung was aufgebracht wird, wird in etwa ein Durchfluss berechnet. Das ist aber nie so genau wie ein echter Durchflusssensor.

Solch ein virtueller DFS ist aber nichts Neues, denn meine Aquastream Pumpe hat auch eines.
Habe aber dennoch einen externen DFS  mit verbaut, da mir der vDFS zu ungenau ist.

Beispiel mit meiner Pumpe auf 3200 U/min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der obere Wert ist der echte DSF, der untere, der vDSF der Pumpe.

Dieser Wert ändert sich aber mit steigender Drehzahl der Pumpe und im oberen Drehzahlbereich, was ich normalerweise nur zum befüllen nutze, wird er genauer.

Daher eignet sich der vDFS nur um überhaupt ein Durchfluss ersehen zu können. Aber meine Pumpe habe ich normalerweise mit der minimalen Drehzahl von 3000 U/min am Laufen und dann funktioniert er nicht mehr. Weil für diese Berechnung immer eine gewisse Leistung an Drehzahl anliegen muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antitribu (24. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die zwei durchgestrichene sind nicht mit dabei, weil in diesem Angebot die D5 Next Pumpe nicht mit verbaut ist, sondern eine normale D5 Pumpe.


Die Frage war mehr darauf bezogen was mir die 50 € Mehrkosten für die Pro gegenüber einer anderen kombi von einem anderen Hersteller bringen würden. Und ja, ein bisschen RGB dürfen schon an dem Ding dran sein und das Display kommt auch sehr edel rüber.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Daher eignet sich der vDFS nur um überhaupt ein Durchfluss ersehen zu können. Aber meine Pumpe habe ich normalerweise mit der minimalen Drehzahl von 3000 U/min am Laufen und dann funktioniert er nicht mehr. Weil für diese Berechnung immer eine gewisse Leistung an Drehzahl anliegen muss.


Mir persönlich geht es ja hauptsächlich darum ersehen zu können ob überhaupt was läuft und keine Blockade im System vorliegt oder die Pumpe kaputt ist. Mehr sagt mir ein Durchflussmesser mit Rädchen am Ende auch nicht. Warum drosselst du deine Pumpe eigentlich so stark ? Ist sie ansonsten so laut ?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der einige Unterschiede ist bei der Pro:
> 
> 1x Gummihalterung für oben.
> 1x RGB Ring
> 1x Druckausgleich im Deckel


Habe ich etwas übersehen oder verfügt die NICHT-Pro Version auch nicht über einen Temperatursensor oder ein Display ? 
Ich verstehe schon was ihr mir sagen wollt : Die non-pro Variante mit einem Quadro würde wohl das gleiche kosten und wäre wahrscheinlich unterm Strich etwas besser für mich weil mehr Ports vorhanden sind und auch die RGB sich damit steuern lassen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Warum drosselst du deine Pumpe eigentlich so stark ? Ist sie ansonsten so laut ?


Mit minimaler Drehzahl habe ich echte 67-69 l/h anliegen, das reicht vollkommen aus und dann ist mit dieser Drehzahl die Pumpe nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören. Alles ab 60 L/h ist für mich ausreichend. Normalerweise reicht alles ab 45 l/h.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Habe ich etwas übersehen oder verfügt die NICHT-Pro Version auch nicht über einen Temperatursensor oder ein Display ?


Nochmal, diese Funktionen gehören zur Pumpe, was mit diesem Angebot mit verbaut ist. Der Ausgleichsbehälter besteht nur aus einer Röhre und der Aufnahme einer D5 Pumpe. Bei der Pro Version kommt noch ein Deckel mit Druckausgleich dazu, RGB-Ring  und eine Gummihalterung für oben mit dazu.

Sobald also die D5 Next Pumpe mit montiert ist, sind diese Funktionen mit dabei!

Auf dem Bild der grüne Strich kennzeichnet oben den Ausgleichsbehälter und unten die Pumpe, die darunter dran geschraubt wird. Bestellst du diesen Set, musst du aber nichts zusammenbauen, da die Pumpe in diesem Set bereits vormontiert geliefert wird. Glaube ich zumindest, denn in unserem Fall hatte ich die Pumpe bereits da und so habe ich nur den Ausgleichsbehälter dazu nachgekauft. Ich musste selbst die Pumpe dran montieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich wundere mich immer, wenn einige berichten, dass sie Ihre D5-Pumpe hören würden. Ich würde mal von mir behaupten, dass ich recht gute und sensible Ohren habe (zumindest für mein Alter ). Ich lasse meine D5 in einer Heatkiller-Kombo auf 4500 RPM laufen und höre absolut nichts… Oder ich sollte mich demnächst umbenennen in deaf-old-man…


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Oktober 2021)

Auf Stufe 5 (Vollgas) ist meine auch kaum hörbar. Darunter dann bis Stufe 2 (2400 Umdrehungen) wieder. Dann verschwindet sie wirklich in der Lautlosigkeit.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer, wenn einige berichten, dass sie Ihre D5-Pumpe hören würden.


Fall es ein Bezug auf meinen Drehzahl Beitrag ist, ich hatte von meiner Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe berichtet. Wobei ich sie jetzt mit voller Drehzahl nicht als laut empfinden würde, sondern schon hörbar. Die D5 Next auf dem Bild ist aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes und bei ihr ist volle Drehzahl kaum zu hören und bringt fast 200 l/h. Daher hat er sie auch langsamer am Laufen und dann ist die Pumpe auch nicht raus zu hören.

Die Montagehalterung ist mit Gummipuffer an der Rückseite verbaut und oben ist noch eine Gummihalterung enthalten, womit der komplette AGB inkl. Pumpe sehr gut entkoppelt ist.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (24. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Fall es ein Bezug auf meinen Drehzahl Beitrag ist, ich hatte von meiner Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe berichtet.


 Ein, war gar nicht auf Dich gemünzt.


----------



## Antitribu (24. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nochmal, diese Funktionen gehören zur Pumpe, was mit diesem Angebot mit verbaut ist. Der Ausgleichsbehälter besteht nur aus einer Röhre und der Aufnahme einer D5 Pumpe. Bei der Pro Version kommt noch ein Deckel mit Druckausgleich dazu, RGB-Ring und eine Gummihalterung für oben mit dazu.


Ich weiß deine Geduld und deinen Willen dein Wissen zu Teilen sehr zu schätzen aber ich fürchte wir schreiben hier gerade ein wenig an einender vorbei.

Klar, die Wirklich interessanten Funktionen der Pro Kombi kommen von der Pumpe die es so auch separat zu kaufen gibt. Ok, ich hol mir die D5 Next für 120 € ( direkt von  Aqua Computer siehe Link ) und nehme noch einen non Pro Ultitube  200 AGB für 80 €. Dann habe ich mir 0 € gespart, aber dafür keinen RGB Ring ( welchen ich gerne hätte ) und auch keine Membran am AGB Deckel und auch die zusätzliche Befestigung an der Oberseite des AGB fällt flach ( beides sicher nice-to-have ).
Da muss ich einfach sagen das Pro komplett Paket gefällt mir hier besser, oder übersehe ich hier wieder etwas ?





__





						D5 NEXT Pumpe
					

D5 NEXT Pumpe: Mit der D5 NEXT präsentiert Aqua Computer eine auf der Laing D5 basierende Kühlmittelpumpe mit hervorragendem Funktionsumfang. Die abnehmbare Steuereinheit ist mit einem OLED-Display und einem leistungsfähigen PWM-Lüfterausgang ausgestattet. Ebenfalls integriert ist ein...




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				









__





						ULTITUBE D5 200 Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen
					

ULTITUBE D5 200 Ausgleichsbehälter für D5-Pumpen: Die Ausgleichsbehälter der ULTITUBE-Serie sind mit einer Röhre aus Borosilikatglas ausgestattet, das im Gegensatz zu dem häufig für Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter eingesetzten Plexiglas eine sehr hohe Härte und Kratzfestigkeit, eine sehr geringe...




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2021)

Da ist auch nichts dagegen zu sagen.
Hatte die Pumpe damals auch zum Testen gekauft und fand sie auch sehr gut. Ist jedenfalls eine sehr gute Entscheidung.  

Mein Sohn hat das Kombi mit dieser Pumpe dann später bei sich verbaut bekommen.

Denke daran, die 200er Tube ist sehr hoch inkl. Pumpe. Daher auch ausmessen, was bei dir ins Gehäuse gut passt. bei uns haben wir die 150er verbaut und so steht die Pumpe etwa 3cm über dem Boden und oben sind dann auch etwa 5cm da, um den Deckel abschrauben zu können. Denn oben musst du etwa Platz zum befüllen haben.

Wir haben die Wandmontage genommen, also unten die Halteplatte auf der Rückseite mit Puffer fest gemacht.


----------



## Noel1987 (25. Oktober 2021)

Die Kombi ist super
Habe ich auch .


----------



## Antitribu (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß das ich noch mal nachbestellen werde aber ich denke das wichtigste habe ich:






						Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de
					

Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie günstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Würdet ihr solche L- Verbinder nehmen ?









						Alphacool HF L-Verbinder G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black - Verbinder | Mindfactory.de
					

WaKü Anschlüsse von Alphacool | Alphacool HF L-Verbinder G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black :: Bestellt :: über 270 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Der X-flow kommt in den Boden da das Teil oben und unten Löcher hat. Die oberen sind gedacht für den Loop und von den unteren wollte ich ein Loch abzweigen zu Entwässerung, da der Radiator auf den Lüftern steht hoffe ich das ich das Teil mittels Gummiringe soweit erhöhen kann das ich einen Kugelhahn darunter bringe.

Auf 45 Grad Fittings habe ich vorerst verzichtet da ich mir sicher bin das ich sowieso nochmal nachbestellen werde...

Kann jemand gute 140 mm Lüfter empfehlen die vielleicht nur am Rand RGBs haben und nicht an der kompletten Fläche ?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2021)

Sieht soweit gut aus.
Für den Ablasshahn fehlt noch 1x T-Stück und 2x Doppelgewinde Adapter.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Würdet ihr solche L- Verbinder nehmen ?


Nein, weil nicht drehbar.

In dein Warenkorb sind aber drehbare mit dabei. Wenn sie nicht drehbar sind, müssten sie z.B. auf ein Teil verbaut sein, was selbst zurecht gedreht werden kann. Zum Beispiel Schottverschraubungen. Ganz davon abgesehen gibt es unter gegebenen Umstände auch die Gefahr, dass sich der Adapter lösen könnte.  Wenn der Schlauch  z. B. ungünstig Druck darauf übt und der Anschluss sich zurückdreht.

Lüfter mit Ring-RGB gibt es viele Corsair, Thermaltake usw.




__





						RGB ring Lüfter - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Antitribu (26. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sieht soweit gut aus.
> Für den Ablasshahn fehlt noch 1x T-Stück und 2x Doppelgewinde Adapter.


Könnte ich stattdessen nicht so was verwenden? Wie gesagt, ich hab da unten nicht viel Platz...









						EK Water Blocks EK-Quantum Torque Ablassventil - schwarz - Verschlüsse / Stopfen | Mindfactory.de
					

WaKü Anschlüsse von EK Water Blocks | EK Water Blocks EK-Quantum Torque Ablassventil - schwarz :: Bestellt :: über 60 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				






IICARUS schrieb:


> Lüfter mit Ring-RGB gibt es viele Corsair, Thermaltake usw.


DAS kann man wohl sagen jedoch kommt es mir vor als wären die schönsten Lüfter zugleich die mit der schwächsten Luftleistung und umgekehrt, deshalb die Frage. Pendle gerade zwischen :









						EKL Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB PWM-Lüfter, Triple, schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 140mm
					

Gehäuselüfter von EKL | EKL Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost 3 ARGB PWM-Lüfter, Triple, schwarz :: Lagernd :: über 360 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




und









						Alphacool Eiszyklon Aurora LUX PRO Digital RGB (140x140x25mm)
					

Der Alphacool Eiszyklon Aurora LUX Pro Lüfter wird auch auf der Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Reihe verwendet und bietet neben einem weiten Regelbereich auch eine überragende Digitale RGB LED Beleuchtung an. Die einzeln steuerbaren 5V aRGB...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




oder auch dem hier





__





						Thermaltake Riing 14 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition, Gehäuselüfter 3er Set
					

Ausgestattet mit Hydraulik-Lager ist der Riing 14 RGB Radiator Fan TT Premium Edition sehr leise und die beste Wahl für ambitionierte Wasserkühlung...




					www.alternate.de


----------



## grumpy-old-man (26. Oktober 2021)

Muss es denn unbedingt Sosein Bling-Bling-Ring sein?

Es gibt hervorragende ARGB-Lüfter, bei denen die Blätter beleuchtet sind, aber ohne diesen Ring.

p.S: Die Thermaltake hatte ich mal, die fand ich recht mau…


----------



## Elfenmounty2021 (26. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> ...bei all meinen Nachforschungen immer wieder auf den 5600X von AMD...
> Ich würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen und Meinung freuen.
> ---



Ich habe einen TR 1950x. Nach sechs Monaten war die CPU verglüht (Garantie)
Nach drei Jahren hatte ich ihn dann soweit, dass ich nicht mehr dachte, eine
Panzerkolonne führe vorbei und hatte dabei die Temperaturen auch so weit runter,
dass er sogar leiser an meinen Nerven sägte als mein X58 I7-90, DDR3 von 2009.
Prima soweit.

Der Geschwindigkeit (außer beim rendern, da ist der TR Top) meines Quad-Opas
ist er desktopmäßig nicht mal nahe gekommen. Und die Leistung ist (bis August 2021; neuer Chipset-Treiber) rauf und runter gehüpft wie ein Jojo. Nur jeder zweite bis dritte Mausklick zeitigt Erfolg.

Völlig entnervt nach 4 Jahren leiden bin ich reuselig wieder zu meinen alten Rechnern 
zurück und habe diese Erleuchtung von Computer zum zweiten mal in den Keller verbannt.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Oktober 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Könnte ich stattdessen nicht so was verwenden? Wie gesagt, ich hab da unten nicht viel Platz...


Klar, wieso nicht, du musst dir aber immer überlegen wie du alles verbauen willst... oder willst du darauf loskaufen und dann rätseln wie du alles zusammenschrauben sollst? Also überlege mal selbst, wo soll das Teil dran?



Antitribu schrieb:


> DAS kann man wohl sagen jedoch kommt es mir vor als wären die schönsten Lüfter zugleich die mit der schwächsten Luftleistung und umgekehrt, deshalb die Frage. Pendle gerade zwischen :


Habe Noctua Lüfter verbaut, daher kann ich dir mit anderen Lüfter nur mit Produktbeschreibungen dienen, da ich kein Handel habe, wo ich solche Hardware bereits austesten konnte. Daher habe ich mich auch kurz gehalten, da meine Empfehlungen nichts mit eigener Erfahrungen zu tun hätten. Kann dir daher nicht sagen, welche RGB Lüfter gut wären.

eLoops gibt es auch mit RGB und die sollen angeblich auch sehr gut sein.



Elfenmounty2021 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen TR 1950x. Nach sechs Monaten war die CPU verglüht (Garantie)


Keine Ahnung was du uns mitteilen willst und was es mit dieser Kaufberatung zu tun haben soll?!


----------



## Noel1987 (28. Oktober 2021)

Die thermaltake Lüfter sind nicht so pralle 
Habe sie gehabt und wieder abgegeben


----------



## Antitribu (7. November 2021)

Nachdem jetzt endlich alles da ist - wegen einer Bombenräumung verzögerte sich bei der Post von Bremen aus alles eine Woche lang - wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann habe ich bereits mit dem Bauen begonnen und muss sagen bisher läuft es eigentlich ganz gut.

Das einzige Problem das ich bisher habe ist dass ich an der Front tatsächlich keine 4 120er Lüfter rein bekomme das der 4te mit dem usb hub des Gehäuses kollidiert. Nun habe ich eben die Wahl ob ich es hinnehme das ein 120er Feld nicht belüftet wird oder ich den 480er Radi zurücksende und eben einen 420er also 3 X 140er Lüfter einbaue. Von der Breite her würde ich and dem Rade von der Seite vorbeikommen. Der wäre etwas kürzer und ich könnte ihn komplett belüften, aber ist es der Aufwand wert ? Was denk ihr ?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. November 2021)

Kannst du die ganze Geschichte nicht ein bisschen nach unten verschieben oder liegt der Radi schon am Boden auf?


----------



## Antitribu (7. November 2021)

Leider nein, nach oben und unten habe ich keinerlei Spiel, lediglich Seitwerts weshalb ich mit dem 420er liebäugeln würde. Aber den 480er zurückschicken und austauschen und wieder ne Woche warten...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. November 2021)

Das geht schon, wenn Du die Lüfter anders verbaust, also hinter den Laschen, wie es eigentlich auch vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Antitribu (7. November 2021)

Geht auch nicht, denn ich kann wirklich nur ein bisschen Links oder Rechts gehen. Wenn ich in das Gehäuse weiter rein rage als die Dicke der Radi kollidiere ich mit dem Radiator an der Seite. Hätte ich die Xspc Ultrathin bekommen wäre das kein Problem, aber die sind im Moment so gut wie überall vergriffen...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. November 2021)

Dann bleibt nur die Lösung, es entweder so zu belassen, oder oben und untern einen 360er und vorne einen 420 einzubauen.


----------



## Antitribu (7. November 2021)

Die Radiatoren unten und an der Seite passen ja wunderbar, nur ob sich das Lohnt den 480 in der Front gegen einen 420 auszutauschen oder ob der eine nicht belüftete 120er Fleck oben zu vernachlässigen ist. Das war im groben und ganzen die Frage


----------



## Nathenhale (8. November 2021)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren unten und an der Seite passen ja wunderbar, nur ob sich das Lohnt den 480 in der Front gegen einen 420 auszutauschen oder ob der eine nicht belüftete 120er Fleck oben zu vernachlässigen ist. Das war im groben und ganzen die Frage


Vlt den USB Hub ausbauen? Es sieht so aus als könnte man das ding leicht ausbauen und falls du die Ports nicht brauchst wäre das doch eine Idee.
Sonst vlt ein 90mm oder 80mm lüfter kaufen und diesen verbauen . Dann ist zwar nicht die Komplette Fläche belüftet aber immerhin besser als nichts.


----------

